# FAC - April 2014



## Marchwind

Happy April!!!! Our last day of March was glorious here in SW Michigan. I think it actually go up to 60 and the sun was shining :banana:

Down to business then :nerd: This is the FAC (Fiber Arts Chat). We use this space to come together and talk about all things in our lives, not just the fiber related stuff. If you are new to the Fiber Forum please take the time to introduce yourself. You can do it here or start a thread of your own. If you prefer to sit in the back of the room and just watch and read, that's fine. But we would all love it if you would take the time and tell us about yourself. You are under no obligation to post but we do like to know who we are talking to. If you ever need help with anything please do NOT hesitate to ask. There is nothing that we consider a "stupid question", we all started at the beginning. There are no or very, very few absolutes in the fiber arts, so be prepared to get lots of advice, some of it may differ . Remember we LOVE photographs. You don't have to be an expert at photography, just post a photo. It really helps to motivate people and inspire them. It also helps if you have a question about something if you can post a photo of it or provide a link to what you are talking about. Lastly, enjoy the forum.

As I said in last months FAC I got my wheel but haven't done anything other than look in the box I've been so busy :hair. I'm hoping things will calm down soon.

Today I see my doctor about my hand again. I've been in PT for 2 months now and they have gotten it so much better than it was but still very little progress in mobility and there is a lot of variability in mobility and pain. I'm going to ask for an MRI I think and see what he says. He had talked about doing a cortisone injection but I don't think I can have that. When I had treatment on my elbow using dexamethazone, which absorbs into the skin, I ended up with thrush all in my mouth, yuck! So we will see.


----------



## Woodpecker

I'm starting April with bronchitis. Ugh! It's slowly getting warmer though.


----------



## Marchwind

Okay this is funny and it isn't an April Fools joke either, at least I hope it isn't. I just got a call from the mechanic. He told me he had good news and bad news :facepalm: the good news is my car us ready :sing: the bad news is, it wasn't the fuel pump  okay, say I, what was it? He says, "You were out of gas" :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:ound: he put $10 worth in and everything is fine. Sheesh! Well that saves me a bunch of money but I also wasted a bunch of money on a rental. Wow, he even said when he put the diagnostics on the car it all said fuel pump. It was only when he pulled the unit off that he realized it was out of gas. My gas gauge said I still had 2 bars worth of gas and I was going to be filling it up that day. 

It's a great joke on all of us :hysterical:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

What a gorgeous day here yesterday!! It was almost to 70*!!! The wind, however .... strong and steady at 25-30 mph with wind gusts strong enough to push you. Today, it is still windy, but cold ... only in the 30's.

When back to the surgeon yesterday to check on my leg. The ankle is looking good, but the fibula is slow to heal. going back in 6 more weeks.

Kas, the Baptisia sounds like it will do well here! I would love to get some seeds. I have plenty of the other types.


----------



## Callieslamb

Thanks for the laugh, Marchie!! I'm glad it was "operator error" rather than something much more expensive. I'm sorry for your hand. Let's hope they can find something that can be fixed there too! And soon.

Cyndi- I hope you get a good report on that leg. 

It's warm today- but the wind is about to blow us to Marchie's place. At times, we can barely stand up out there. My shearer is coming today. Right in the middle of getting ready for our trip. Well, he's fast so it won't take long. The picture is one of my bottle babies. I wanted to keep her - she's a CVMxBFL X BFL. But I can't ask someone to feed her and her 2 brothers the entire time I'm gone so they are all listed for sale. Boo hoo!!!! Think Venice...think Venice.....

I bought 2 skeins of lace yarn today - one is dyable with sparkles. I hope to do some easy, brainless-but-beautiful knitting on the plane.


----------



## Marchwind

Callie I'd take those babies for you while your gone but my house is full up of critters and my schedule would be the best for them . I wonder if you could find someone on Ravelry? Do a trade for the first fleece in exchange for care.

I an so glad my car didn't need anything done to it. It through all of the mechanics for a loop, they and their machines were all convinced my car needed a fuel pump. My bill was dirt cheap, my car rental bill was almost as much. Well now maybe I can get the Golding spindle I spied a few months back


----------



## canadiangirl

Glad to hear some of us are getting some nicer weather, hopefully it will help you guys heal faster : ), especially the bronchitis Woodpecker, take care. We are still in the midst of snow, freezing rain and ice pellets : ( and it looks like it's going to continue for the week. It has been a super long winter here. We are out of wood now and I had to call to get furnace oil. It is still knitting weather anyway and knit wear weather lol so that should make me feel brighter. I did decide to treat myself today and ordered a set of Dyakcraft interchangeables, perhaps they'll be my Christmas present haha 
My oldest DD is waiting on pins and needles to hear from her first choice University, her application is gone in front of "special committee" so it's not a no but she needs to hear back before the 10th so she can accept her second choice if need be, she's been approved there for a while. There are only 300 placements into this program and it's pretty well the only one of it's kind in Canada. She's so anxious, she's had several panic attacks so I put her onto knitting some socks to try and get some zen so to speak,-- mistake as she's broken 2 sets of bamboo needles and she's not 3 inches into them. My goodness she's wound up, in some ways I wish they'd just tell her no and get it over with.


----------



## Callieslamb

The neighbor ( 5 miles away) brought her sheep over to be shorn today. Her 12 yr old daughter is going to bottle the lambs for me. I'm so glad. I wish they could stay with their mom so the rams would be easier to handle later....but at least I don't have to give them away. Trading is a good idea too. But thanks for the offer. It's really too much to ask for someone to do for that long.

Sounds like you gave those mechanics something to talk about. We bought a new-to use car on Sat...and it has to have a new transmission put in. The dealership is doing it for us since they knew it was bad. All's well... but I'd like to be able to drive my car! It's higher off the ground so I can get in and out more easily.


----------



## hercsmama

March, to answer your question from last months thread, no, no Yaks yet. I'm not real happy about it either,a s they were supposed to be here by now.
The breeder had some serious trouble during the blizzards last October, so I may have to wait one more breeding season... 'nuff said about that.

Today was a lazy day for me, and I'm ok with that, as tomorrow won't be. Fence stretching commences tomorrow, and we will be taking delivery of a small herd of Barbado sheep next Monday. I know, hair sheep, not fiber, but we are getting an amazing price on these ewe's, and all of them either have lambs right now, or are due any time. The lambs are coming along for free, and the Mommas are only 75.00 each. We will be selling the Mommas this coming fall, and just keeping the lambs from this season.
My stupid Yaks best get here by then, but we shall see......


----------



## Miz Mary

GET BETTER Woodpecker !!! Rest as much as you can !! Have you gotten pics of the chicks yet ?

Marchwind, thats great about the car , does that mean your gas gauge is broke ?!?!?! 
Which Golding Spindle are you eyeballing ?!?! I am now addicted to spindles ....... Supported and turks ..... WHAT FUN they are !! 

Hoping this week to get more raised garden beds in .... 3 done, 3 to go ! Been too much rain to work outside ! My tulips are coming up , Hyacinths..daffodils..... the plum trees are budding out ... YAY for spring !!!


----------



## Woodpecker

The chicks should be here next Wednesday. I'm a nervous mother hen already! The last chicks I got if craigslist were a week old. These will be a day old. I so hope the list office calls at the right time. I have everything they need. All I have to do is disinfect the feeder/water. Oh boy!


----------



## Marchwind

Day old chicks are much easier than week old chicks I think. They won't be flighty and they will bond with you if you handle them often and spend time with them. usually the post office calls as soon as they arrive on the truck, even before they have mail sorted.

I hope you feel better soon WP.


----------



## Marchwind

I just ordered my spindle . I love when I can buy the things I really really want and have been waiting to be able to afford. Go here and scroll down to Moon Cats.


----------



## Taylor R.

Speaking of chicks, ours are darn near feathered out. We lost one little RIR, but everyone else is doing well. The pair of Australorps seem to have imprinted on the dog :hrm: We're very thankful he's much better behaved now than he was a year ago or we'd likely have two headless chicks, as they stick their heads out of the wire to squawk at him. Also, one of the Barred Rocks has gotten freakishly huge, and fully feathered except for her head. The kids can't even handle her because they can't fit their hands around her, and her feet are bigger than my four year old's hands. I'm kind of getting worried she's actually a he.

Woodpecker, our post office keeps the chicks in a well heated office instead of out in the warehouse-y facility so they stay warm. I'm sure yours will take precautions, too. Day old chicks are so much fun! They grow SO fast that early and it's a really cool thing to experience.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

spring? where?



we are just above the "R" in Brainerd and hoping the storm doesn't "wobble" north. 

Marchwind, what spindle did you order? Another Golding?


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm sending spring-y vibes to all of you up north. We had a lovely spring storm this morning (you know, the rainy kind instead of the snowy kind).


----------



## Miz Mary

Is this it Marchwind .... ??

http://www.goldingfibertools.com/ringspindles/2

Have you seen their Aromatherapy Spindles ?!?! Thats kinda nifty !! 

WIHH, I dont know how you manage , with all that winter going on !! Hope you at least get alot of time for fiber !!!!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

THAT spindle is perfect for you, Marchwind!!!!


----------



## canadiangirl

Lovely spindle Marchwind- I was immediately reminded of an artist friend of mine www.aliceinparislovesartandtea.blogspot.ca She has a few of her kitty pics on the blog, go look- you'll see what I mean : ) I believe there's an etsy store as well if you really need a folk art kitty fix.


----------



## Woodpecker

Marchwind said:


> I just ordered my spindle . I love when I can buy the things I really really want and have been waiting to be able to afford. Go here and scroll down to Moon Cats.


I have been eyeing Golding Spindles too. I am going to wait for Rhinebeck to get mine so I can ask them loads of questions. I do like their aromatherapy spindles.


----------



## Kasota

Marchie - I hope you have some time to open the box and get your wheel going! Hope you get an MRI to see more about what's going on with your hand. That is seriously TOO FUNNY about your car!!! Egads! I wish my car repair bills had been so simple! Good for you that now you can treat yourself! 

Woodpecker - hope you are feeling better! How exciting to be getting your chicks! I will send off the seeds as soon as I can get to the post office! 

Cyndi, take the time to let that leg heal. I suspect you are cheating. LOL! I will send off Baptisia seeds as soon as I can get to the post office! 

Callieslamb - your lamb is so precious! I'm glad you get to keep her! How did the shearing go? How many sheep do you have? What kind are they? When will you get your car? 

Canadiangirl - what fun to be getting DyaKcraft needles! Wooo hooo! 
Has your daughter heard from the school yet? What will she be studying? 

Debi - what an amazing thing to be getting yaks! I'm still mindboggled about that! I'll bet you are looking forward to getting them and the sheep, too! 

MizMary, how are the raised beds coming along? Do you have any pictures? 
Taylor, how old are your chicks now? 

My mom has not been doing well lately. Can't seem to get her blood sugar under control. I think she is eating too LITTLE. It's making her liver work overtime. She was so shaky today that she called my brother to come sit with her until I got home.  I picked up some stuff at the grocery store to tempt her appetite and that would be good for diabetics. She is very discouraged. Have another call in to the doctor. I just had her there last week. They took her off the med that they had put her on for anxiety. I wonder if she doesn't have some sort of a bug. It has made for some sleepless nights for me and I'm about flat wore out. I get up at 5 and run non-stop all day until around 630 or 7 with about a 15 minute break in there. 

I gotta find a way to get some down time. About the only time I have for my own stuff is if I take it out of my sleep time...and that's not good for me. I feel like I am running on empty.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

That's never good Kasota... You can't be running on empty. Could you give her some elderberry juice? That might help her if she has a bug. 

Surround her with the color red? That is cheery and stimulates appetite. 

Maybe your brother could take her on an outing this weekend, so you can get some downtime to yourself? I know you love her, but you do need you time as well. 

Anyway, I'm praying, and I hope these suggestions don't come across too pushy or weird. :teehee:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh Kas, I'll be saying some prayers for your Mom. I didn't know red stimulates appetite! Do you have any red fiber around, Kas? I hope the doctor can figure something out.

Svenska is right (and you know it), YOU need some down time. You can't be a caretaker if you don't take care of yourself!!

No, I am not cheating on healing, not that the thought hasn't crossed my mind!! I'm doing my exercises and with the exception of Sunday mornings before/during/after church, I'm still laying pretty low with my leg.

Dreamy, I hope you get that bronchitis under control and are feeling better!


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota  it is always worrying when when older people and animals stop eating. Can you get a home health aid to come in a few hours a day while you are at work. Maybe your mom isn't taking her meds at the right times or isn't eating the right things at the right times. IDK, if she is home alone all day while you work she could be forgetting things like eating or taking meds. I agree with SvenskaFlicka and Cyndi you need to create time for yourself before you end up sick our worse. Enlist other family members in helping out so you get a day or even a few hours to do things for you. get a home health aid to come in or check about respite care.

Yesterday was the first day in a week or more that I was able to be home after work and not have to go out. It we as so nice. I actually had time to wash my face, change my clothes, play with my dogs. I got my dishes done that I haven't had time to do in a week  I got laundry folded that had been sitting in the basket for about a week. I made a dent in the dog poop in the back yard, OMG! All winter the dogs would go out do their thing and it would snow so there are layers upon layers out there :yuck: I filled 4 - 5 gallon bucket worth and only did a little corner. But the bulbs are coming up even through all the poop and leave that fell after the raking and snow. Grass is growing and the tree buds are getting bigger. It was 54 and sunny yesterday, beautiful! 

I went to Tractor Supply yesterday to get some rubber boots, I can't find mine :shrug: I got some really cute ones and a pair of Sloggs . While I was there I eyed the chicks. They actually have a small chicken coop that I am really tempted to get and 3 pullets. It is a coop big enough for 2-4 hens with an all fenced in area for grazing. Oooooohhhh I so miss my chickens. I know my landlord wouldn't mind at all either. I bet I could make a little coop like the one they are selling and it would be made better and cheaper I think. Hmmmmmm!

The therapists and The doctor and I all agree that we have hit a wall where my finger goes. I asked the doctor about an MRI, he said he could order it but in reality what is it going to show us that we can fix? He is right, surgery on hands is externally risky, even in it is just to snip off a piece of cartilage the change of doing more damage and healing time would be huge. If the capsule is torn like he thinks they can't do anything about it. It just takes a LONG time for injuries like this to heal. I totally understand that. He is more concerned that I have trigger finger in that same finger next joint up. He says there is a little nodule of scar tissue on the tendon that pulls the finger down into a curled position. That nodule is catching on the sheath the tendon is supposed to glide through making it catch causing the trigger finger. We were working the last month in therapy of getting that to ease up. S I ended up getting a cortisone injection into the nodule and sheath. I'm supposed to call him in 2 weeks. If surgery is required it will be decided later. I really don't wan to have surgery. I did a lot with it yesterday and it's okay. The cortisone is supposed to get some of the swelling in check. I. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Today is my Friday :sing: I'm very excited to be able to take a nap this afternoon and then hopefully I will be able to open the box and get my wheel out, put together and play. I think I will have ratios from 5-44 weeeeeeee! Because I bought it from a guild member(she is a dealer) and I picked it up and paid cash she gave me a good price. I sat lays night looking longingly at the box but it was close to bedtime and I didn't dare open it or I would have got sucked in. I know when I open the box I will have lots of help from the dogs and cats. Play time tonight 

MizMary thank you for posting the link. Canadiangirl I get it  thank you for the link.


----------



## weever

Kasota said:


> My mom has not been doing well lately. Can't seem to get her blood sugar under control. I think she is eating too LITTLE. It's making her liver work overtime.


Kasota, does she like beans? I have heard good things about beans regulating blood sugar, and that they are good for the liver/bile function. If you could get her to eat a serving of beans (1/2 cup) at least once a day, and maybe more... You have nothing to lose by trying. And the more she eats beans, the more used to them her system will get (and so, less flatulence).


----------



## hercsmama

I agree Kas, you need to look into some sort of help. I took care of both my mom and dad for four years at home. Mind you, your mom is in much better health than my parents were, but you can still get someone to come in and sit with her. Even if it's just a few hours a week. Also, look into Adult Daycare.
You don't have to tell your mom that that is what it's called, just tell her that you found a "club" for her to go to a few days a week, while you're at work.

We are getting ready for a nasty weather day, we shall see if we get snow or rain, right now they are calling for a mix, oh joy!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

weever, you are right. Beans are *awesome* at helping keep blood sugar levels even. I make breakfast burritos with scrambled eggs, cheese, salsa and a couple of tablespoons of black beans. Delicious.

I &#9829; black beans.

Avoid baked beans in molasses and other "gravies" that come in canned beans like Bush's Baked beans. 1/4 cup is like 3 carb changes - and who can eat only 1/4 cup?!?!?

If you can, cook your own dried beans and add some baking soda to the cooking water - that will reduce the flatulence that is associated with beans. 

The key to avoiding blood sugar spikes and dips is many small meals throughout the day with only small amounts of carbs in each. Some fruit, surprisingly, can cause huge spikes for some- but it varies a great deal with the individual. And watch the amounts - for me, a 1/2 banana is a whole carb exchange - a whole banana will send me over the top. 

Like everyone said, you have to take care of yourself and do things to nurture yourself - cause if break down - everything breaks down. 

A massage...

a drive to a quaint town for some local exploring

a movie

some quiet knitting in a coffee shop or arboretum

just a change of scenery, even.

Or maybe a fun FIBER FESTIVAL in little over a month at Lake Elmo where you will be meeting ME!!!! :dance: :nanner: :clap:

Marchwind, I hear you on the frustration with the fingers. Thankfully, my carpal tunnel issues are in a good place right now, but once in awhile, I will be knitting a certain way with a heavier, more resistant yarn, and the right hand will go to sleep.  Then I have to go spin or do something else - even knit with a project with different or smaller needles. That's why I keep both metal and wooden needles at my chair side. I also keep rice bags on hand to warm up and place over those inflamed joints when they get cranky. 

Woodpecker, can't wait to see the new baby chicks!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Happy April! It has been glorious here this week, yesterday and today the high's are in the 80's. 

Woodpecker, feel better soon. Bronchitis is definitely not fun.

We have new chicks here. They were in my bathroom for a week and are now in one of those little chicken coops. It only hold 3 adult chickens, but is fine for the chicks while they are too little to go in with the big chickens.

I have an "am I nuts" question. The feel of nice tools, like knitting needles, makes me happy. I haven't so far had a need for circulars in small sizes, like 24 in circulars in sizes like 1 and 2. (I use 9 in circs in small sizes for socks.) But they look so pretty and delicate and I want to make something with them! Am I nuts to look for patterns based on needle size so I have an excuse to buy the needles?


----------



## BlueberryChick

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Or maybe a fun FIBER FESTIVAL in little over a month at Lake Elmo where you will be meeting ME!!!! :dance: :nanner: :clap:


Yes, this! I'm coming too and would LOVE to meet as many of my HT friends as possible.


----------



## Miz Mary

Kasota, I hear Cinnamon helps regulate the blood sugars as well ..... maybe put some in oatmeal for her ?? 
Try to get a nap in whenever you can , and remember to drink water -- even slight dehydration makes a difference ! 

Here is a progress pic of my new garden area ... next week is supposed to be in the 70's ( WOW ) so I plan on getting 3 more boxes done on the left side.... the I am going to take the rock pathway out of the center, lay down weed guard and mulch ! 

I put in the rows of tulips along the top last fall ... coming up nicely ! 








*HAPPY SPRING !!*


----------



## Taylor R.

Kas, our chicks are almost 4 weeks. The kids are so in love with them. It broke their poor little hearts that we lost one, but it's a lesson they'd have to learn eventually. They drew the cutest pictures of Em and my oldest explained to my younger two how she is with Jesus now and that they'll see her again some day. I'm not religious, but I let my kids choose for themselves what to believe and at times like this, I'm so grateful that it helps them cope.


----------



## Callieslamb

So much is going in everyone's lives that it's hard to keep up. Kasota- why did they take your mom off her anxiety meds? She might need them again. I'd mention it when you go into the dr again. I hope you find some down time. Can your brother help out with that?

Rain, rain, rain today. I hope this is considered a warm spring rain so the grass can start turning green! I'm a little weary of brown. I offered 2 of my fleeces for sale yesterday and they sold in about 15 minutes. I will have to pick through the other 2 before they can be sold. THey are pretty nasty. My little ewe that prolapsed 2 weeks before lambing - is now refusing to nurse her lambs. She did so well for 3 weeks and now is turning stubborn or something. I hold her to make her let them nurse but they are still hungry afterwards. I gave them away today. So sad. I had to choose between the tiny ones and the ones with the BFL in them. The smaller ones lost. They are going to the home of a handicapped boy that enjoys feeding baby animals.

I dyed some lace yarn I picked out to knit on the trip as well as some batts that I picked up at the last fiber festival. It was a dull peachy color and I couldn't make myself spin it up- now it's bright melon and cherry red. The yarn is a nice grape-color. I'm pleased.

I have 4 registered finnsheep ewes; 1 3/4 finn ewe and a BFL. 1 registered finn ram and a finn wether. I have 2 ewes that really need to lamb before next Thursday. Keep your fingers crossed with me. We fly to Poland next Sat.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

It's so GREEN there Mary!!


----------



## Kasota

Thank you all for the encouragement and good advice. You are all gems! 

Mom is doing better today. We do already incorporate beans into our diet. It's one of the things we learned when she took diabetic education a couple years ago. I think she got some sort of a bug - and her stress levels were spiking her blood sugar - and so then she didn't want to eat and would only eat little bits. It's not that she doesn't have an appetite - it's that she gets scared. 

Today she is feeling a little better. My brother and my sister are both diabetic and I had them come over and review her food journal and they said the same thing....she is not eating ENOUGH and she waits too long in the morning to eat. So now the deal is that she eats on the top of the hour every two hours...so 6, 8, 10 and so forth. It helped her today to remember to eat. Sometimes she gets busy and forgets. 

She is really good about taking her meds. I do keep a check on them, but she has a daily journal she keeps...one column for her blood sugar...one column for what she has eaten...another for her meds. She is also very good at drinking water. I have two tiny little Chinese sauce dishes by the kitchen sink with popcorn kernels in them. Every time she drinks a glass of water she moves a kernel to the other dish. She has 8 kernels and that way she knows whether or not she has been drinking enough water. Every morning we make sure the kernels all start out together in one bowl. 

My sister only works 3 hours a day and she works just one block away - so she checks on mom in the morning before work and comes over after work. That helps a lot. 

For myself - I took tomorrow off work. We are slated to get a foot of snow and I just couldn't bear the thought of getting up at 4 to shovel snow to get to work on time. No other supervisors were scheduled off so my manager said, "Smart decision! Enjoy your day!"  

I do have a week + of vacation scheduled for early May. Yay!!  Headed to Ohio to see my sweetheart and spend a week at a cottage on a lake. My sister and brother will take care of mom whilst I am gone. I think I would feel better if the weather would warm up and get green again, if I could have some time in the evening after work to putter in my gardens. But for now I am grateful that mom is better and I can sleep in tomorrow!!! 

Thanks again for the suggestions and encouragement! Means the world to me, it really does!!! :grouphug:


----------



## Kasota

It is snowing sideways! I am wondering how much we are going to get. Some reports say 6-9. Other reports say there is a narrow band around Lake Superior that could get 12-15 inches. That would be me living in that little narrow band. 

I am soooo glad I do not have to go to work tomorrow. 

WIHH - how much are you going to get?


----------



## Marchwind

Today I opened the box and put my wheel together :dance: I have three different flyers, and a tensioned lazy Kate. My best friend, who lives in Minneapolis, sent me a box of goodies last week. One of the things in the box was some wool, a wool/silk blend. I sat at the wheel watched 12 Years a Slave and spun. I have to say this wheel is fabulous. I'm in love &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, sounds like you have a really good handle on your mama and her health issues. Every mama shoud be as blessed as yours is. :kiss:

I was gonna tell you, a dear friend of mine, Nancy Vernon, is the diabetes educator for Fairview Range (she is also an awesome knitter, spinner, dyer, and soap maker) in Duluth- so if I ever have questions, she is my "phone-a-friend" diabetic resource and I am sure she would be more that happy to answer any questions you might have. 

Talked with my daughter- the hospital that both she and my son-in-law practice at (Scott and White in Temple, Texas, Level 1 Trauma Center) was getting the call to receive the shooting victims from Fort Hood- and they were told to "clear the ER and surgery" to take the wounded. They ended up with 16 wounded and are treating them as well as offering counseling to the bereaved and traumatized. So sad.

Looks like as far as snowfall amounts, we lucked out- BUT it is still snowing- just light powdery fairy dust- not the heavy wet stuff that fell yesterday. 

I have a movie date with my sweetheart after a chiro visit early this morning. :kiss:

Still searching for the source of my medical issues- had an endscopic ultrasound (not fun) yesterday to look at what may be left of my withering old ovaries. I have an MRI scheduled for Thursday to check out the back and spine. We'll get to the bottom of this by and by.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Marchwind! How wonderful you got her out of the box! Love is a wonderful thing!  

WIHH, thoughts and prayeres are surely with the shooting victims and their families as well as all those caring for them!! It really is sad...
I hope they can figure out what your health issues are! It's stressful enough to have any kind of trouble and even worse when you don't know what it is. Ty for the offer of flying some questions by your friend. Hope the chiro helps and that you have a wonderful date! 

Callieslamb, they took mom off the anxiety meds because she just wasn't tolerating them. Elders and medication often don't mix the way they do with younger people with younger metabolic systems. She was actually more anxious ON them than off. Sometimes it works that way. You must be so excited for the trip to Poland!!! Whooo hooooo! Just remember to bring back some Kromski boys.  

Taylor, bless your little one's hearts. Kids love so easily and it's hard on them to lose a little critter they've just fallen in love with. 

Miz Mary, I'm so glad you posted pics of your garden project! I've been wondering how it's going. Love the tulips in on the edge, too! I always plant some flowers around my veggies. Bees are attracted and that increases pollination which increases my crops. I try to keep some flowering things going all the time for them. The daffies are so beautiful! Like Cyndi said - everything is so GREEN! 

Mom is doing MUCH better today. She was a little better yesterday but today is much closer to her old self. She is eating more and her blood sugar this morning was spot on the goal the doc has for her. She had been running morning blood sugars almost 300! ugh. But last night she was spot on and this morning she is also spot on and that has given her a much needed boost of hope. 

We got 8.5 inches so far and it is still snowing. Likely to pick up another 2-5 today but it will taper off this afternoon. I am glad I'm home. I detect fiber time in my future. LOL!


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota I'm happy your mom is doing better. I'm sure that relieves everyone heart.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay for your mom having her blood sugar right, Kas! Sounds like you have good siblings helping too. That makes things much easier for all, I'm sure. 

WIHH, I'll be praying that the doctors find out what's wrong with you and fix it. 

We have so far gotten about 8 inches of snow here-- and it looks like really wet stuff, on top of a layer of ice. Yikes! At least it probably won't last long-- or so I hope! 

I haven't gotten any knitting in the last couple of days. I've mostly been working on the hand sewing on my 1830's dress bodice-- It has really poofy sleeves! :bouncy: The idea is to wear it in a month for the Festival of Nations, when Philip and I are dancing. I'll wear my nice Swedish dress for the Swedish dance performance, and my old not-very-good Swedish stuff for the Norwegian performance, and the 1830's dress for the Danish performance (It looks Danish, actually.) Hopefully, it will all work, and I'll have enough time for the costume changes!

Wednesday, we were on our way to church for Philip's Bible study and AWANA (I help at AWANA now, second grade Sparkies!), we heard a grinding and clanging noise in our rear driver side brake. Well, of course we couldn't get the wheel OFF, because the aluminum wheel has corroded to the steel wheel mount, so we have no way of finding out what's wrong by ourselves. We think maybe a brake caliper is stuck, but... :shrug: We can't get it into the mechanic until this coming Wednesday, either! So even without this snow, I'm stuck at home. 

So I think I'll go do my sewing for my customers, then run down to the post office (it's close enough to walk) and send off a bunch of yarn and things! Hopefully tonight I can just settle back and knit or sew with a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Taylor R.

WIHH, I hope they figure out what's up and that it's an easy fix when they do!

Kas, so glad your mom is improving!

Kelsey, sorry about the car! Hopefully they can get it fixed quick.

Woohoo! The mail man dropped my yarn by a while ago. It's still tracking in Massachusetts, and it was two days late, but it's here now. I'll hopefully have a little quiet time tonight to get my top swatched. I've been spinning far more often than knitting or crocheting lately. I even did a little impromptu drop spindle spinning demo for my brothers and nieces and nephews last weekend because they were all very interested to see how it worked (my mom was holding a grandkid crochet class at the time, which made them all the more interested in 'where yarn comes from'). Thank goodness I'd been doing it often lately or I'd probably have made a fool of myself!

I guess I better clean my house :awh: , as we've got a busy weekend ahead and probably won't have time to get around to it.


----------



## Woodpecker

I will be getting 3 Swedish Flower chicks tomorrow. I found them on CL. They were hatched 3-18. I just pray I get at least one hen. These birds look really cool so I changed my plans. Now now to just storm heaven they are hens. Pics tomorrow!

Kas glad your mom us doing better.


----------



## Kasota

This is too much fun! On a lark, I sent an email to the Kromski's via their English version site. I told them how much I enjoyed the Minstrel and how "those nice Kromski boys" have become legend to my mom, who thinks they can build about anything with wood in that nice shop they have in their two car garage. And guess what? They emailed back and said they thoroughly enjoyed the story and how it brightened their day...and that all the "Kromski boys" send greetings and best wishes to me and my mom. 

My mom is itching to get a print out of the email but I am out of printer ink. I guess I'll be picking some up tomorrow. I won't have a minute of peace until I do. She wants to have a copy. 

It's amazing how 5 minutes on the net can bring such wonderful smiles to my mom and such a bounce to her spirits. She was so excited to hear they sent a "teletype." She was not surprised though, because "Those nice Kromski boys had a mother who taught them good manners."


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I gotta say, Kasota, your story has brightened my evening as well! I just knew those nice Kromski boys would be that kind of guy, to send an e-mail like that back to you.

They are going to become a sort of legend just because of your mom.


----------



## Marchwind

Wouldn't it be really cool if Callielambs met the "nice Kromski boys send got an autographed photo go them or something for your mom.

Well I was out doing errands today, came home and there was a box on my stoop. I thought maybe it was my order from SvenskaFlicka so I didn't bother with it until after my nap. Boy was I wrong, it was my Golding here already. Wow, that's fast service. I am very surprised at how small it us but it feels so good in my hand. I haven't tried it yet, they send a tiny bump of wool either it. It's gorgeous


----------



## Woodpecker

Marchwind said:


> Wouldn't it be really cool if Callielambs met the "nice Kromski boys send got an autographed photo go them or something for your mom.
> 
> Well I was out doing errands today, came home and there was a box on my stoop. I thought maybe it was my order from SvenskaFlicka so I didn't bother with it until after my nap. Boy was I wrong, it was my Golding here already. Wow, that's fast service. I am very surprised at how small it us but it feels so good in my hand. I haven't tried it yet, they send a tiny bump of wool either it. It's gorgeous


You know we need pictures of you using it right? :nanner:


----------



## Marchwind

I know WP . I owe you all a lot of pictures. I should set up my webcam and spin but I can see my dogs getting in the middle of it all and the cats. Well, maybe it would make for a funny video :teehee: I have an adoption event today so I think I will take it with me to play.


----------



## Miz Mary

Cant wait to see you spinning on it Marchwind !!!!


----------



## Woodpecker

Well here are the new chicks. God willing all 3 are hens. I just got them this morning and they are getting settled in. They are Swedish Flower mixes.


----------



## Taylor R.

They are PRETTY, WP! Gorgeous coloring!


----------



## Kasota

WP - so glad you have your peeps! Whooo hoooo!


----------



## Miz Mary

PEEP PEEP !!!! I looked them up, Im not familiar with that breed !! Very Pretty !!! They must get their spots as they age , like my D'Uccles !! FUN !


----------



## Marchwind

I had an adoption event today. Before I left I spun in the spindle a bit. Wow, as with all Golding's it spins well and forever. I need to get a photo of it in the sun it is so shiny and sparkly.

I came home with one less foster. My foster cat, Mel who was the last of the cats from a hoarding case to be adopted. He went to a nice older couple, I think he will get tons of love and be spoiled rotten.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all for the compliments. They are getting used to their new digs and me. So far every time is go near them they get flighty. They are almost 3 weeks old so I attribute that to not knowing me earlier. I don't remember this happening when I got my week olds. On the fiber front WIHH sent me my first set of stitch markers.:kiss:


----------



## Marchwind

Miz Mary here's a video of me and my spindle and me spinning on it. They sent me this really wonderful fiber to play with. 
http://youtu.be/2r1EsvPyBsI


----------



## Kasota

Marchie, what fun to see your vid! You look like you have such fun with your critters. I loved the nose going by as you were spinning. Your new spindle seems to spin a LOT longer than mine does! (I just have a cheapo one). Thanks for posting the vid!


----------



## Woodpecker

Marchwind said:


> Miz Mary here's a video of me and my spindle and me spinning on it. They sent me this really wonderful fiber to play with.
> http://youtu.be/2r1EsvPyBsI


Thanks Marchie! You made it look so easy. Now I totally want one.


----------



## Kasota

Woodpecker and Cyndi - your seeds are packaged up and will be in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Marchwind

I completely forgot to watch it before posting it. Could you even see the spindle? The reflection from the window seemed a bit much. It is so much more beautiful in person than the pictures on their website. The nose was Bella, my foster puppy . These spindles, the Golding do spin forever. Their prices vary a lot. They have a spindle spinning kit that includes a ring spindle, what they call their spindles, fibers, and a book. It's not a bad deal for $77. http://www.goldingfibertools.com/ringspindles/learntospin


----------



## raccoon breath

Look what I found! I go to check out what one of my favorite raw wool seller has and found this. Pretty awesome mystery fleece. Score!! :happy2:

Probably too soon to check the tracking number, especially since I don't have one yet, or to watch for the UPS truck. :nanner:


----------



## raccoon breath

Woodpecker - My goodness! Those are some gorgeous chicks. Yes, hoping for all to be hens. As soon as they realize the giant walking outside their box has food, you'll be their favorite person. I have turkey eggs in the incubator. Can't wait!


----------



## raccoon breath

Marchwind - Beautiful spindle. I've never seen one so well balanced before.


----------



## hercsmama

Hey all, remember me?
Been reading, but no time to post. Holy moly, ya'll sure have a lot going on.
WP, the chicks are darling! 
March, awesome spindle,
Kas, too cool about the email!
RB, the crimp on that fiber is amazing!
Kelsey, you know we need pics of the new dress, sorry about the brake issues,

Whomever I missed, I love ya!

We've had some crazy busy days here, Got all 8 fruit trees I picked up planted yesterday, also managed to get all my potatoes, and onions in the ground this weekend as well. 
The strawberries are planted, and the rhubarb is just starting to peek out, in one of the tires.
Top pasture is fully cross fenced, and the Barbados should be arriving by mid week.
We did have our first thunder storm of the season last night. Nothing exciting, but some much needed rain fell, so that was awesome.
I've also discovered that God gave me my children in my early twenties for a reason. Good grief! That Grandson of mine, just wears me out!:hysterical:
He was here for the entire weekend, and I'm exhausted!
What he didn't find to get into I don't know. I think he managed to find it all.:help:
We had a blast though, and he is such a little "helper". He actually picked up all the wood chips around his PawPaws log splitter, and put them in the wheel barrow, then he ran all over the place picking up twigs, and throwing them in there as well. He got to drive the truck,( in the pasture of course, he is only not quite 2 for petes sake!), sitting on my lap, and then PawPaws, and then mine, and so on..
So much for a little guy to do out here.................
But I think we need a week to get rested up for his next visit, I wish I had a way to bottle all that toddler energy, I'd never have to buy gas for the car again,lol!:hysterical:


----------



## Kasota

Wow, Debi! You have been BUSY!!! I would so love to see some pictures of all that you have been working so hard to do! Your garden sounds like it is going great, too! I've often thought that the same thing about kids. I had so much more energy when I was younger and raising my son, even though I probably would be wiser now...I wouldn't be able to keep up with those energy levels! At least not on a day to day basis! Hope you can get some rest! What day will your sheep come? 

My mom is still up and down, up and down. She feels better and then she feels worse. She starts her diabetic med today and I am hoping hoping hoping it helps. I gotta figure out a way to balance taking care of her and work and taking care of me.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Hercsmama, sounds like a great weekend. We spent Saturday with grandsons (my step daughter's little boys). Their mom and dad were celebrating their anniversary, so DH and the other children went to their house. I stayed home to clean and take care of critters. When I finished I joined them.

Kasota, best wishes for your mom's medicine change. Those can be tough.

Marchwind, I love the video! It was great to get a peek at your new Lendrum. I love mine.


----------



## Miz Mary

Marchwind said:


> Miz Mary here's a video of me and my spindle and me spinning on it. They sent me this really wonderful fiber to play with.
> http://youtu.be/2r1EsvPyBsI



Fantastic video !! That Golding is a BEAUTY , what art !!!! I will check out that fiber , theres a whole bunch of different stuff in it !! 

Hi Herscmama ! Good to hear from ya ! Glad your little one is keeping you on your toes !!


Forecasters say its going to be in the low 70's today , when this fog lifts .... looks like I will be working outside today ...YAY !


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

lovely fleece, *raccoonbreath*! 6# - that's a lot - which reminds me, I should be getting my roving back from Blue Hills Alpacas Fiber mIll any day now!!!!

*Marchwind,* that spindle is causing me all kinds of envy! Congrats on adding the Lendrum - that's a nice wheel. My best fiber friend spins on one and I love how easy it is to change bobbins! 

*Woodpecker*, I am envious over the chicks as well. While I would love to add some here, that would only be inviting disaster with our timberwolf and fox neighbors. 

On the health front, I am feeling much better - perhaps if only because I am being much more cautious about when I eat, what I eat, and how much I eat and drink in relation to when I lay down to sleep. We are about to agree that the digestive culprit could be gluten-associated :shocked: and I may be about to enter the mystical, spooky world of juicing and fermented foods like Kombucha and sprouted grains:teehee:.  

I do have an MRI for my back/spine on Thursday - thankfully, the old ovaries look fine and dandy! Thank you all for your prayers. They truly chill me out and give me a sense of peace when I am "on the table". 

Saturday I spent the whole entire day with Cabin Fever's youngest daughter searching for the perfect bridal gown.  As most of you know, shopping is NOT my thing (unless it is fiber) and a whole day of it nearly killed me. Thankfully, mission accomplished. We left home at 6:00am, drove 3 hours there, shopped all day, had dinner with the groom's family, 3 hours home, and we were back in our cozy cabin by just before midnight. 

Sadly, the wedding date has been moved up and now conflicts with North Country Fiber Fair :sob: so I will have to mourn THAT loss :sob: and dream up some other fibery place to go this fall! :teehee: 

*Hercsmama,* I FINALLY got my Christmas tamales! My DIL had bought them for us at the Mexican market down in St Paul for our Christmas gifts - but her trips north kept getting cancelled due to bad weather - so we FINALLY got them, steamed some up, Cabin Fever made a great chili gravy for them, and we had them last night. Thought I had died and gone to heaven. When it comes to great tamales, "absence definitely makes the heart grow fonder". 

In the fiber realm, I actually did something really wild and crazy yesterday. I have to download (or is upload) some photos later. 

Have an awesome day, everyone!


----------



## Marchwind

You mean you are going to sacrifice a fiber fair for a wedding  I'm sure the bride and all would understand :lookout: okay maybe not but really, how inconsiderate of them :facepalm:

So you did have a conversation with Karen? It sure couldn't hurt to try for about a month or two and see what it does for you. Have you seen how much weight she has lost :shocked: granted she has really been working on that aspect of it all too but she was only able to do that because she felt good or great for the first time in 5 or more years.


----------



## raccoon breath

WIHH - Celiac disease runs in my family. My sister had PAINFUL PAINFUL episodes for a few years. Her rheumatologist really got her on the right track to getting it diagnosed and treated. Still problems and flareups though and many calls crying. My mom had a year long flare up just last year. Pretty terrible symptoms. There was this coconut drink without pulp that I bought for them for a long time. It seemed to help and was recommended by people in a celiac support group. I'll see if I can find it if you're interested.


----------



## raccoon breath

Here's that coconut drink. It was one of few things that didn't make it worse. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002Z04ZNQ/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1


About that fleece, I was shopping for a nice long wool fleece to start teaching my mom how to process and spin. She's wanted to learn pretty bad but broke her arm, then complications extending the healing to a year. Now, she's getting use back of her hand, nerve pain is backing off and her birthday is coming up so we'll be processing a fleece soon. I found her practice fleece super cheap (also 6 lbs but no problem with how I do things). The mystery fleece was something I found while birthday fleece shopping. YAY!! Hope the roving arrived today.


----------



## Marchwind

RB when I was recovering from my surgeries on my hands I used. My fibers, prep as well as applied as part of my PT, it really helped with most of the fine motor stuff.


----------



## Kasota

WIHH, I am glad you are feeling a little better. Digestive problems can be so, so difficult to deal with. Prayers for your MRI on Thursday! Bummer about the fall fiber fest! Glad you survived shopping. Shopping is not my favorite thing, either, unless it's for something fun like yarn or fabric or fiber. 

RB, that's awesome you are teaching your mom how to process fiber! What a fun thing to do together. 

MizMary, I hope you had a wonderful day outside! 

We got to 50 today! Woot! Lots of snow melting. 

I am slowly coming to terms (most days) with the family that lives cattywampus from me across the alley. They really are pretty decent people but they have 8 children (whom they home school) and sometimes they are so boisterous. It disturbs my peace. Today they are out in the street playing basketball. I keep telling myself, "Oh listen to the joyful sounds of children playing!" If I repeat that often enough it seems to help.  And they really are good kids. I am quite sure our family drove the neighborhood nuts when we were small...

Mom survived her first day of being on diabetic medication. Yay!


----------



## Taylor R.

I spent the day framing out the chicken coop and giving my dad's miniature schnauzer a hair cut. As soon as I got my hands on her winter coat (almost 4 in. long), I started wondering what schnauzer yarn might feel like. She looks like a little sheep when her hair is all grown out. :hysterical: I shaved her down accordingly so that I may be able to process her fur. I got a plastic grocery sack full o' fiber, so we shall see. My little brother thinks I ought to make her a sweater out of her own fiber. :bouncy:

Cheese and rice, I hope we get that coop done quick. My dad's chickens are getting pretty darn pressed for space, and I am seriously ready for mine to move outside. Dad works 7 days a week, evenings from 2pm-11pm. It makes his schedule a little difficult to work around, so I took my husband out there to help me today after dad headed out, and maybe I can talk dad into getting the roof on that baby tomorrow before he goes to work.


----------



## raccoon breath

Marchwind - My rheumy thinks its funny that I started learning to spin when I was diagnosed with RA. Move it or lose it. Some days, working with fiber can really loosen me up and other days like today..ugg. I could pinch my fingers to spin for about 5 minutes. I'll try again later. One day, those of us with physical limits should write a book together on how to work with fiber and the easy or easier ways we find to do things. Shearing by far is the toughest part, but there's no way I could ever shear the way professionals do. I do a little bit at a time, frequently sitting, have well socialized animals and good ropes and straps for hobbling and keep trying. A friend of mine was wounded in Afghanistan and her limits are tremendous compared to mine. If she can do this, I can do this. I just keep going like everybody else and a love for what I'm doing fuels me through the pain. Look at me talk about myself..ha ha. Yes, will help my Mom also


----------



## raccoon breath

My mom said she's going to call her doc tomorrow and see if she can use working with fibers as part of her PT. She lives rurally so it's a long haul as well as the cost of gas getting to town for PT. Thanks for the idea Marchwind.


----------



## Miz Mary

WIHH, glad your feeling better !!! I have digestive issues .... LOVE Kombucha !! Now they carry it @ Safeway, Fred Meyer , bigger chain sores ...... Kefir is really good too , kinda tastes like liquid yogurt but has all the yummy probiotics !!

Taylor, cant wait to see your coop pics !!!


----------



## Taylor R.

Woohoo! I did my taxes, and it turned out MUCH better than I expected. Last year, our income was the highest it had ever been with me making slightly more than my average. Our state taxes in particular reflected that change big time, having to pay right at $1000 in after paying between $20 and $100 in previous years. This year, our income was literally $200 less than last year's total, and our state taxes were right at $300. We'd budgeted $1500 to pay the state, so now it turns out our savings account will get a boost!! I've been putting those stupid taxes off because I really didn't even want to see how bad it would be this year, but it turned out A-OK.

My fibery equipment savings may get a little boost, too


----------



## frazzlehead

Hi all! Wow, so busy everywhere!

I LOVE seeing and reading about the signs of spring coming from further south ... we are at long last starting the melt ... I can see ground down the south slope in front of my house! No green yet, but it's not white, so I'm happy! If the weather holds we might be clear to grass (brown though it may be) in another couple of weeks.

I spent last weekend at another yoga and journal writing retreat - I always find such good inspiration doing that! When I got home, I was completely energized to finish up the draft of my third book ... it's almost ready to hit the big time! You can read more about it here, if you are interested ... I don't wanna spam everyone.  

I think today I should spend some time knitting - I'm working on a revision to the centre chart of the Frozen-inspired shawl, and it isn't going to magically appear on the needles without my assistance!


----------



## MDKatie

Holy moly, only a week into April and already 3 pages! I haven't had much energy to post, it seems. I've been feeling very "blah" lately, and stressed out. My beloved June (a goat) kidded on March 28th and she has been having issues since. I believe she was having some metabolic issues...and she's on the mend but it really wiped me out, treating her and worrying about her 24/7. That, combined with bottle feeding babies and milking again, and I had a moment the other day when I was convinced I needed to sell ALL the goats and just keep sheep. 

Now I'm feeling slightly better, but I'll feel even more better (mo' betta!) when I sell some of these babies. I've got ~5 lambs to sell and 3 goat kids, and the income plus fewer mouths to feed will be really nice.  The oldest lambs are getting weaned this weekend, and I think I already have one sold. 

I just feel like I have no energy lately, and some of that is because I haven't exercised in a while now. I need to get back to doing that. Now that the weather is nice, gardening will help, but I have no motivation yet to even plant a single thing! I'm going to make myself get out there tomorrow and do SOMETHING, even if it's wrong. 

As for now, I just want to lay on the couch and do nothing. Why can't I do that all day? Seems I have to work and take care of kids and animals. *sigh* Soon I'll feel better. I think I'm dealing with some left over winter blues.


----------



## Taylor R.

Katie, by the end of winter, I always feel the same way. Even as spring is starting, my motivation and energy are still lacking. When I have to go to my real job, it's even worse that usual. Time to get some SUN, ladies and gent! Sunny, warm days have the ability to totally change my mood and energy level.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

frazzlehead said:


> Hi all! Wow, so busy everywhere!
> 
> I LOVE seeing and reading about the signs of spring coming from further south ... we are at long last starting the melt ... I can see ground down the south slope in front of my house! No green yet, but it's not white, so I'm happy! If the weather holds we might be clear to grass (brown though it may be) in another couple of weeks.
> 
> I spent last weekend at another yoga and journal writing retreat - I always find such good inspiration doing that! When I got home, I was completely energized to finish up the draft of my third book ... it's almost ready to hit the big time! You can read more about it here, if you are interested ... I don't wanna spam everyone.
> 
> I think today I should spend some time knitting - I'm working on a revision to the centre chart of the Frozen-inspired shawl, and it isn't going to magically appear on the needles without my assistance!


that linkey no werkey!!!!


----------



## frazzlehead

Oh, thanks WIHH! I fixed it! 

Here is a sneak preview:


----------



## Woodpecker

Katie I feel the same way. I'm still sick so that dosent 
help. I went to the doc today for this cough. They did a chest x ray and gave me cough suppressants. I just feel really blah latey. The weather has been overcast and chilly for this time of year. The chicks are good and I am making a point to handle them multiple times a day. They still don't really like me yet. The x ray came back good thank God because I have treatment Monday.


----------



## Kasota

Just stopping by to read what people are up to before heading off bed. Prayers surely for everyone in need! 

Frazzle - I sent you a pm. You are a peach! 

WIHH - I have been meaning to send back to you the vids you loaned me. I will get to that on Saturday if that is okay. I have learned so, so much from them!  

Mom had her first day in several months where she did not have what she calls a "diabetic spell." I am grateful beyond words. It gives her hope. I am hoping we can both get a good night's sleep. Speaking of which... I am off to la-la land...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Katie ... I've been having those days, but I forced myself out to the garden yesterday. Before I knew it, 2 hours had gone by with me pulling up tomato & pepper cages, pulling up the big rooted vegetation, burning it all, then burning off the asparagus patches. I knew I was going to be sore today, but surprise (!!) ol' fibromyalgia decided to take the day off and I was back out there digging up random onions that over wintered and putting them in a row (also hand dug). I can't till my garden because (_and sometimes Paul_) needs to take down the garden fences, fell 3-4 trees so he can set up a gutter and downspout for my two 400-gallon water tanks.
The fences came down today. He's going to need help felling the trees. Their in odd positions and more than one man needs to direct them to where they will fall.

I cleaned out an antique dresser that I have decided will be used as the vanity for a new bathroom redo. Now that it is cleaned out, Paul needs to get it to the cellar for storage, and another dresser brought down from the Fiber room.

Yup, the fiber room is getting a make over. I need more room and more storage!!

I'm thinking about selling my 4-harness J-made table loom and keeping just my Harrisville-Design T-6 floor loom. It's a big decision, but I have come to terms that I only have so much room. The J-loom is awesome, almost identical to the Ashford Dorothy, except to move the heddles, the J-loom is on top of the castle instead of in front. I already have someone interested in it ... the weaver I sold my Worst floor loom to. I sold that loom to him for $50 because it needed so much work to get it operational. The J-loom is a set up and go. I'm waffling so much about selling it though.

Oi! Until I wake up one morning and my heart says, "Sell it", I will be keeping hold of it


----------



## MDKatie

Taylor, sun is definitely a good remedy! I've been taking a vit. d3 supplement too, hoping that will at least get me through. 

Woodpecker, I'm sorry you're not feeling well, but so glad the x-ray came back good! Your chicks are so cute! I used to like putting feed in my hand and letting them eat from my hand. I have a chick order in, but they don't arrive until late June (after vacation). I'm excited!

Cyndi, great work in the garden! Sounds like you were very productive! Good luck with your decision about the loom. Is there someone close by you can long-term loan it to, that way if you want it back that's an option? 

Kas, I'm SO glad your mom is doing better!!


I went to the library after work yesterday and got the CD book of Animal, Vegetable, Miracle (narrated and written by Barbara Kingsolver). I've listened to it multiple times, so it's an old friend now. It always gets me in the mood for gardening. I've listened to it on the way home yesterday and on the way in to work this morning, and it's already helping. 

I also worked outside yesterday, good old manual labor. I tore down the roof of a small shelter in the 'hog' pen, and then started hauling away cart loads of the "mat" of hay and manure from around the hay feeder in there. Still a lot left to haul, but I made a small dent. Then the kids and I went to a 4-H meeting.

I am going to make myself go outside every day and get something done, no matter how small it seems!


----------



## Marchwind

MDKatie another really excellent book, also by Barbara Kingsolver is her Prodigal Summer. She reads that also in the audio version. It is my all time favorite and a great book for this time of year.

Kasota I'm happy to hear your mom had a good day yesterday. I hope your night was equally good. Grab fiber time and where you can Kasota. Last night while my dinner was cooking I spun a little bit it made all the difference. I usually carry a small project with me in the car or when I go out so I can get a row or two done. Sometimes you just gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## MDKatie

Marchwind said:


> MDKatie another really excellent book, also by Barbara Kingsolver is her Prodigal Summer. She reads that also in the audio version. It is my all time favorite and a great book for this time of year.


Love, love, love that book too!!! I have only read it, not listened, but I'd like to listen to it as well.


----------



## hercsmama

So get this, we are supposed to hit 81 today!!!:bouncy:
Crazy, just crazy. At first the big plan was to get all my chores done super fast this morning, and take Seraphine outside this afternoon for a spin-a-thon, but the wind, as usual, is supposed to kick up to 20-30mph by 1. So outside spinning isn't going to happen.:sob:
Oh well, guess I'll just sit inside and open a few windows and have my spin-a-thon in the livingroom instead. Although, Colton and his daddy are coming over to help put up a pole barn, so I may end up on Grandson duty instead......:help: :hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota - do you think your mom might enjoy a loom like mine? You can get (or even make your own) small looms quite easily - and they are super simple to use. 

You folks out there cleaning up and getting gardening underway- you DO know how much snow and ice we still have, right? You're killing me with your talks of tomato cages and tilling. We can't walk across the yard because the snow is still 3 feet high or more. 

Spring is here - but - we are a long way away from planting. See me in June.


----------



## IowaLez

Hi Peeps,

I've been away for so long, I feel like I will never catch up to all the goings on with everybody!

I will keep all of you needing positive energy in my thoughts. And yay! for those of you who have baby animals and fun Spring activities starting.

WIHH, one of our good friends here has celiac problems and she gets REALLY sick if she eats anything she shouldn't, even for just a tiny treat. And she and her hubby own the local pub, so there is always forbidden foods at hand. 

My Mom thinks her doctor is talking to her computer when she types stuff into her medical file and gives my Mom her diagnoses at the end of her appt, even tho she knows that is illogical.... She's also continually mad at her cable tv company, and she hates my cell phone cuz it drops calls sometimes, and she doesn't understand that. My Mom has been going downhill lately (92), and she has to do something about her living arrangements very soon. She has been paying on a long-term care insurance policy for decades, but never knew she has a $10K deductible before it kicks in, and that will wipe out all her savings she has left. So I kinda think that type of insurance is useless. It only pays $80 per day of care, too. She wants to begin getting rid of all her stuff, so that means me and my kids have to go up there to divvy it up, or get it sold. 

_Okay, for the main subject of my post: *Scurvy*.  _We don't see too much of that anymore in the US, since people get fresh fruits, and the veggies that have C in them, like potatoes, in our diets. But my son's ever-crazy girlfriend, Brittany (she will be 29 yo later this year), :hohum: has managed to *really "do it" this time! *I have to give her a hand for her effort. :goodjob: Yes, she really, truly has *SCURVY*!!! She has Munchausen's syndrome, too, :grumble:thankfully she has no kids to do it by proxy. So she is ALWAYS sick with something; my God, how she wastes medical resources that could help others who really NEED it! She is convinced she is "allergic" to fructose, the sugar in fruits and veggies, so she refuses to eat any of them. If she really wants to eat something with fructose in it, she takes a "glucose pill" beforehand and somehow that makes it all okay. And if she REALLY wants to eat something, she just does and says it won't matter. And so taking a vitamin c tablet each day would make her well, so she won't do that. Won't take a multivitamin. 

So she has been getting strange bruises on her legs, red pinhead blood spots in her eyes, vomiting blood, pooping blood, her nose bleeds are so bad that even hospital treatment wasn't working (cauterizing inside her nose). Her gums are mushy, she has already lost one tooth, and she has gum disease way worse than normal, and her remaining teeth are all coming loose. Teeth will never be normal again, they stay loose forever, I am told. Her bulimia problem for the last 8 years isn't helping any. The several-times-a-day puking her food up is damaging her teeth, too. I don't know how she thinks this makes her a desirable wife to any man, and my son has no plans to marry her. She keeps threatening to pack her bags and leave (oh, how we all wish she would!). Three days ago my son supposedly banged her cheek with his hand, rolling over during sleep which makes him "abusive", and when she demanded he get rid of Gumby, his much-beloved cat, he told her no way in heck, and she had a fit that he "chose his cat over her"... 

On the health front, I am okay except for my knees. I blew out the left one over a month ago, and I still have a cyst on the kneecap, and if I favor that knee then the right one begins to swell and hurt. I have reduced my walking, going up and down stairs, and Sunday I finally broke down and bought compression knee supports, which came in yesterday's mail. Thank You, Amazon Prime and 2 day free shipping! I didn't get the horribly expensive ones, but these had very good reviews, and most importantly, they stay up well and I don't have to keep pulling them up when walking about. I wore them to bed last nite, too. I gently kneeled yesterday on carpeting for just a moment, as I ripped apart the bedroom clothes closet to organize it and get rid of all the shoes we don't wear, and that was a BIG mistake! Thankfully it didn't make things worse, but my knees hurt since.

I'm worried how well my knee holds out next Monday when I have to spend all day at Mayo doing the drug trial stuff. It is so much walking, and I feel bad if Stan has to push me around in a wheelchair, it's a hassle. I am also wondering if I will be able to do _anything_ at Shepherd's Harvest festival, as planned. It is a lot of walking about, no matter what. It can even be a problem for me, just standing on my feet for a while. So I may have so skip it this year and cancel volunteering; the last I had heard they hadn't gotten a judge for the skein contest, no one wants to do it, so that makes my presence there pointless. 

I did buy half a pound each of firestar, fine merino top, bamboo fiber, and silk noil from an Etsy store that had good prices. I want to dye stuff, spin it up and make a certain shoulder wrap for my daughter's 35th Bday in July.

And my little kindergartener granddaughter, Leah, is reading "chapter books" already. So I got her 6 Dick and Jane readers, that taught me how to read way back in ancient times, and she LOVES them! She reads every spare moment now, even ignoring her tablet pc. I had the packages sent in her name, I thought she would enjoy seeing her name in the address label. I got them all used-like-new on Amazon...

Stan is complaining he is tired of "bleach being my best friend". My cleaning has gotten to be a massive daily compulsive activity for me, completely out of hand, and if you had asked me last Summer to clean so much, I would have told you NEVER, EVER would I want to clean things for enjoyment. I know some of you have mentioned Fly Lady, who I have known about for many years now, but starting with her shiny sink thing never worked for me_._ But since buying Clorox or Lysol wipes in bulk with Subscribe and Save last September, it changed all that, and I began with the stove top, sterilizing it and cleaning every speck of gunk off it at least once a day. Ripped it all apart to clean every last crack. It morphed into counter tops, then polishing the faucets, in bathroom too, cleaning and polishing the stainless fridge, doing laundry every day no matter how small the load, and almost every day I rip apart a closet, kitchen drawer, my "junk drawer", the "user manual drawer", the bookcases, the bathtowel closet, my hobby closet, scrub the kitchen trash can, and so much more! I am putting off cleaning the "beer room" aka the "pink room", where we keep all the kitchen stuff that hasn't earned a place on the counter tops, and where I put my fermenters when brewing beer, as that will be a _huge_ chore.

I made a successful big batch of soap last Saturday evening, I was home alone so could do whatever I wanted without worrying about making supper getting in the way. It looks great and I had many good oils to put in it. Used SoapCalc to figure out my weights in grams.

Happy Spring, everybody, it WILL get warm outside again, someday!:spinsmiley:


----------



## Taylor R.

There's a stray kitty that wanders our block frequently. Yesterday I saw her and noticed she is most definitely pregnant. I caught her this morning and then decided I better call the shelter to see if they even have room. They said they have a VERY long waiting list and to just leave her alone, let her have her babies and then call back and let them know how many of them she had so they could add them to the list too :hair. So I let the kitty out of the carrier and went back inside. Then the intake coordinator called to let me know that they would make room for her since she was preggo, and could I catch her and bring her in tomorrow. Then I got to go catch the cat again. She's pretty easy to catch, thank goodness. The poor girl has been living under the neighbor's play house and she's very skinny. At least she and her babies will be well fed now and find good homes (and won't continue contributing to the massive stray cat population).


----------



## hercsmama

:angel:Taylor, awesome you were able to help the cat out, poor thing.
Speaking of cats, I put Colton down for a quick nap a bit ago, and started hearing meowing coming from his room(,doesn't every Grandparent have a room for the Grands?), opened the door, and he was meowing at one of my cats who had gotten trapped in there when I shut the door!LOL!
Poor thing was desperate to get out, as Colton was just "loving" all over him,LOL!!:runforhills:

Lez, awesome to hear from you! That's crazy about your son's gf, wow.


----------



## Taylor R.

She's a sweet little thing. My kids named her Princess Isabella, despite me telling them that she's going to the shelter tomorrow. They'd just as soon keep her, but that one cat is about to become many, and our dog isn't a big fan. He chases her out of our back yard on a daily basis. I honestly have no idea what to do with her between now and tomorrow. I gave her food and water in a pet carrier for the time being, but uh...she's gonna need to go to the bathroom. Ya think the cat would potty on leash??


----------



## MDKatie

Wow, IowaLez! Your son's gf sounds like she has all sorts of issues, poor thing. Shew, I can't even imagine dealing with those sorts of issues. And I'm sorry to hear about your knee! I hope it heals soon, I know it has got to be a hassle for you.


----------



## Kasota

Hello, everyone! 

WIHH, mom and I have been talking about various types of looms. I think she would really like one. I really need to get one that is on a stand, though, because she cannot stand up for too long. That loom you have is really an interesting thing! I have been trying to figure out how you wove the fabric together. Do you use a crochet hook or something to put the bottom row over the top or ? I think I could make a rag rum loom but time is sometimes more of a factor than I would like to admitt. I had found a really nice one that I loved but I lost the link! UGH. Mom of course wants to know if there is a Kromski loom you can make rugs on. LOL! 

IowaLez, your son's girlfriend sure sounds like she needs some help. (((hugs))) I'm so sorry about the troubles your mom is having. I have often wondered if those insurance policies are worth it or not. I suppose they are all different. 80.00 a day isn't much of anything.  I hope the compression knee supports help! Can you get a little stool to sit on instead of kneeling down? Congrats on the soap! 

Your story of cleaning made me laugh. My son used to say, "Mom has the dishrag syndrome." In the morning I would say to myself, "I have time to have a cup of coffee in peace on the porch before starting on other chores." While waiting for the coffee to brew I would wipe off the stove. Maybe there would be a little something on the edge of the oven door and I would open it a bit to wipe it clean...and in the process notice that the tin foil on the bottom of the oven needed changing. That would lead me to the cupboard near the sink where I kept the heavy duty stuff for the oven or the grill. Opening THAT door made me realize how disorganized it had gotten in there so I would take it all out and wipe it down. Of course changing the tinfoil in the oven would lead to cleaning the entire oven, racks and all. And so on it would go. And it all started because I picked up the dishrag. 

Taylor, you are blessing to momma cat and her babies! Thank God there are folks like you in the world...

Debi, that's too cute about Colton. How old is he? 

Mom had a second good day in a row! Whooo hoooo! There is hope. Her blood sugars had been running around 300 but the last two days they've been 120-150. MUCH better. Making progress. 

I could not sleep much last night so today I was draggin' a bit. Still, I somehow managed to get myself "on point" for a couple more projects. Working in the healthcare industry I'm leery of how the ACA will impact things going forward and I'm trying to make sure I stay very, very useful to my manager and director.


----------



## raccoon breath

I love looms. As with most things with me, I found my first loom before I knew how to weave. There was a small museum that was closing down and they needed a new home for a large Pendleton floor loom. I happily stepped forward  It's really neat but takes up a lot of room to use. I researched it after I bought it (I didn't take it for free in this situation) and found out Pendleton looms were made not far from me in Sedona. Then I learned about the Pendletons, Mary Pendleton, and found books written by her. Lots and lots of history here. 

Kasota, I'm glad she's doing better and hope it keeps up. Fingers crossed. 

IowaLez - Yikes! That girl is a mess. We need to find your son a lovely young lady with a good head on her shoulders right away. 

Taylor - I'm glad you are able to help the momma kitty. 

So, looks like we have another mountain lion problem. It got one of my sheep. We had a mountain lion killing sheep at my neighbor's place 2 miles away over the summer. A hunter got that lion. It killed 19 sheep before it was caught. Either they got the wrong lion or there's another. Because I've only lost one, I think it's another lion. I'm making sure to bring the animals in at night until it's caught. Something has been lingering around the last couple months. I never saw anything, but if you've ever raised livestock, you can tell when something is hanging around and spooking them. I'm not scared walking outside at night to check on the animals! Not at all! :shocked: :run:


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota tell your mama that those nice Kromski boys DO make looms, rigid heddle looms . I bet she would love one of those and she might be able to weave rugs on one assuming she would have a gentle hand.

Lezlie a I have no words, just shaking my head at your DS's GF. Hope your knee gets better soon, just take it easy although I know this is a really busy time of year for you.

Taylor I sent you a message.

WIHH I have flowers . I have to say it is nice to see some color for a change even if they are poking their little heads out from under matted down leaves. Spring in MN, when it comes is one of my favorite seasons. That is one thing true about all people who live in MN I think. They sure do appreciate the change of seasons.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Lez, it is good to hear from you - I was wondering if Iowa was thawing out. Wow. That young lady seems fraught with issues. Your son must truly care about her to be able to deal with all that baggage. :shocked: Now you take care of that knee, and tell Stan I said "Howdy". When you get your whole house spotless, come see me - I have some work for you! 

Kasota - these are the SIMPLEST looms ever - each peg lifts out of its little hole- and each peg has a hole drilled THROUGH it. You warp the loom by running your warping stand THROUGH the hole in the peg and then sitting the peg back in the hole. Each warping thread is 2 x the length of the finished piece (estimated). After a few passes of weaving, you will fill the pegs up with your weaving material , then you lift the peg OUT of its little hole which brings the warp up and through the weaving, and you place it back in its little hole. You do that all along the loom and when you have all empty pegs, you start weaving again until you fill your pegs again, repeat! I cannot imagine a simpler loom. And you can even lay it across your lap or the arms of a chair so that you can weave while sitting. I have clamps on mine to keep it from flopping over. But you can clamp it to a table if you like. 

taylorR - you are a kitty :angel:

raccoonbreath - those mountain lions are a terrible nuisance to livestock owners, aren't they? In Texas, we had one move in and do a number on our calf crop (and even adult cows) until game management stepped in. 

Flowers, Marchie, really??? as you well know, if we have lilacs by Mother's Day, that would be a miracle. And yes, I heard the "s" word is back in the forecast for next week! :sob; (Don't tell Kasota!)


----------



## Kasota

I already heard the "s" word. :sob:

WIHH - now that you explain it makes more sense. I was trying to figure out how everything attached so that you ended up with a rug! What an ingenious design. Where did you get such a little marvel? 

RB - what a bummer about the mountain lion. I had a cougar on my farm and I could always tell when it was around because the only dog that wasn't trembling was the Akita and she would have taken on Godzilla if anyone gave her half a chance. Prayers for you to stay safe. 

Marchie - flowers???? Really??? I am still buried under snow although it has been melting furiously. There are actually patches of grass showing through under the pines where the snow was not as deep. I have an angel statue sitting on top of a post back near my raised beds and she's what I use to see how much has melted. The top of her head is about 4 feet off the ground. I can now see all of the angel (she's about a foot tall) as well as a foot or so of post.  

Dog turds keep appearing. It must be Spring. I pick up all Winter but some escape and get covered by snow.


----------



## Kasota

It's Friday! It's Friday! And the snow is supposed to MISS me!!!! Whooo hoooo! 
Saturday it will rain. Yay! It means I will feel free to have a fibery day.


----------



## MDKatie

Happy Friday, everyone!! I am feeling so much better..not as "blah" as before! I've been doing some manual labor outside every day, mainly hauling the mat of old hay and manure from out of animal pens. The "hog pen" (has housed goats for the past year) was pretty badly built up, and I have hauled numerous wagon loads but feel I've hardly made a dent. It's good to be out in the sunshine again, and yesterday I even wore shorts! 

I'm sorry to WIHH and Kas and everyone else who's still under snow. I wish I could mail you some warm weather and sunshine! 

I am going to get my potatoes and onions planted this weekend. Only about 3 weeks late due to the weather!

Ooh, and I've been needle felting some new coffee cozies. I'm doing an "artist series", felting scenes from famous paintings on the cozies. It's a lot of fun so far, but hopefully they won't be too expensive for people to want to buy. I've got a solid 2 hours in my first one, and I'm maybe halfway done! It's turning out really neat though, I'll take pics once I'm done!


----------



## Marchwind

I gave a text conversation with my youngest in Bemidji. He was bored, his GF was in the Cities giving a presentation at a psychology conference and he had a few days off. He told me about the snow too but said it was just a rumor. I'll keep hoping the rumor is just that, a rumor.

Yup flowers . I was a surprised as you all when I found them all over my back yard picking up the never ending poop. Kasota I swear it is in layers along with layers of leaves that hadn't fallen before the snows hit. The snow was too deep to get out there to get it while it was fresh.

I'm off to Ann Arbor to visit with Mom and make a trip to Trader Joe's, Whole Foods and REI


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota- I bought the loom last fall from a booth at the Cambridge Fiber Festival in Cambridge MN (down south of Mille Lacs? but before you get to the Twin Cities)- the booth is owned and run by a co-op between HT Fiber Arts member Annie In MN (she seems to be awol currently) and her friend Linda Richter - Linda's husband makes the looms. Here is her blog and shop information. I love my little loom and she has other sizes and styles available! To me, the ingenious thing is that the warp is mostly inside the rug so even if it gets a worn spot, the warp won't let go and let the rug fall apart. 



http://www.daisyhillhandiworks.blogspot.com/

and there is, of course, a peg loom group on ravelry with all sort's of help and ideas! 

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/pegs--sticks


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

MDKatie, as far as your coffee coozies go, I think if you find the right market, people would snatch them up! Don't be afraid to charge at least $40 for them-- play them up as something special, and people will pay. (But you'll have to find the right place to sell them.)

Almost all our snow is melted! I'm halfway up one seam on my Kelso sweater, and hope to have it done sometime this weekend-- though I may have to wait and block it on Monday at this rate, so it's not lying on the floor while Philip is wanting to do his projects.  In related news, I hate seaming knitted things.
I'm still in a sewing streak right now-- I handsew customer orders all day, then work on my dress at night. I'm so close to being done I can taste it! That being said, I worked for two hours last night and only barely managed to get half the skirt pleated in. It's really not so difficult to pleat as it is to space the pleats right so you don't end up with either tons of extra material or a way too little material by the end of the waistband. 

Meanwhile, my spinning wheel is calling me...

And I want a peg loom now.


----------



## Taylor R.

I want a peg loom, too.

I've been working every night this week, training for another position (since I'm a filler-inner, the more positions I know the more hours I can get), which means I'm desperately trying to get things done during the day so that my husband has time to do all the necessary evening activities with the kids. Thank goodness THAT is over. I have to work Saturday, too, but working Saturdays doesn't mean I only see my kiddos for 1/2 hour a day. Sunday, I'm hopefully going to go look at some locally made (and sourced) wheels.

The intake coord. at the shelter called me this morning to tell me that kitty had babies last night. I guess I got her to them just in time for her to not have kittens in my back yard where my dog would eat them.

Katie, those mug cozies sound gorgeous!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I can see my garden! I can see my garden!!! :bouncy: :nanner: :clap:

These last few warm days have done a number on the snow so hopefully this weekend, we will be able to prune the apple trees and cut away the dead tops off the asparagus. 

We heard a robin this morning!!!!!!!! and the geese and cranes and eagles and ducks are everywhere - no loons or woodcocks or ruffed grouse or peepers - but soon! 

I started a sock yesterday - just not feeling it - so I sat and spun awhile. Ahhhhhhh.

Then, just to spice things up a bit, I decided to sign up for two classes in Minneapolis for May 22rd and 23rd - only because California's own JazzTurtleCreates Esther Rodgers is coming to Steve Be's Fiber Salon and she is teaching her wild and ridiculous classes that I adore. 

So, I will be doing wild and crazy. :teehee:

Don't get me wrong, I love the "zen" spinning of traditional yarns but once in awhile, I just gotta go wild. 

I am planning on shopping at Shepherd's Harvest to get some special "stuff" for Esther's classes the following week. How is that for crazy!?!?!?


One class is tailspun and lock spun yarns

http://stevenbe.com/classes-and-events/may/the-long-and-short-of-it-w-esther-rodgers.html

and the other is her wild fiber prep. Don't these colors and textures just turn you on!!?!??!?

http://stevenbe.com/fiber-loft/wild-fiber-prep-w-esther-rodgers.html


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm totally jealous of the abundance of fibery events up north. That prep class' picture would be enough to make me want to sign up


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Taylor R. said:


> I'm totally jealous of the abundance of fibery events up north. That prep class' picture would be enough to make me want to sign up


 I know - it sucked me right in :teehee: - but then, I have been a fan of Esther's for a very long time.

It REALLY says a lot about a fiber event and a fiber class when I am willing to leave my wilderness paradise and drive 3 1/2 hours one way just to get there and THEN to deal with big city traffic, parking issues, etc. :shocked: Yeah.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I dunno if I'll make it to either of those classes, but would you want to meet up at Bread and Chocolate at some point while you are here?


----------



## hercsmama

:facepalm:Well, no doubt about it now, it is heading into warmer weather.

My Jackwagon of a neighbor, to our south, has his bleeding air boats out on the river. Lord I hate those things. Loud, obnoxious, and just plain annoying.

His take on it is he only comes out here on the weekends during the summer, so he can be as obnoxious as he wants. The rest of us, who actually live out here, are just supposed to suck it up, I guess.
I've already gotten three phone calls from other neighbors, that heard the things going up and down the river. One live on the other side of it from us, and all their calves from this year are in that pasture. Apparently, they all bolted when he went tearing by, what a moron.
I wonder where he lives.........Harleys sure are obnoxious and loud at 1 am, just sayin...........:teehee:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I dunno if I'll make it to either of those classes, but would you want to meet up at Bread and Chocolate at some point while you are here?


 I would LOVE to!!!! "Bread and Chocolate" is my most favorite EVER! In fact, I was in your town on Saturday "helping"  someone shop for wedding dresses at "The Wedding Shoppe" on Grand Avenue. I was gonna make a break for it and head over to "The Yarnery" but they caught me before I made it to the door! I'll keep you advised as to when I'll be there!


----------



## MDKatie

SvenskaFlicka said:


> MDKatie, as far as your coffee coozies go, I think if you find the right market, people would snatch them up! Don't be afraid to charge at least $40 for them-- play them up as something special, and people will pay. (But you'll have to find the right place to sell them.)


I think I'll be able to sell them on Etsy...my coffee cozies seem to sell well there. And I have a feeling I'll love them so much I won't mind holding onto them a bit longer if it takes a while to find the right buyer.


----------



## BlueberryChick

The only yarn shop in the Columbia area is closing soon and everything is on sale. Most items are 50% off and books are 75% off. 

I stocked up. Obviously.
View attachment 27036


----------



## Marchwind

MDKathie I'd love to see pictures of your cozies 

WIHH have fun at your classes.

Great score BbC! I didn't know you lived in Columbia. My brother used to teach at the university and owned a scuba shop there. I spent a summer there back in the mid-70's.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

JazzTurtle?!?!?!? LOL, she's great!! I only know her online, but I remember when she inquired on another forum about starting to spin. Sweet!! :banana: Jazzy's 'made the big time'!!! :banana: (I think I sent her some of her first fiber.)

My hyacinths are up, as are the daffodils (hyacinths are taller than the daffodils??) I'm wondering if they will bloom. Every February, I remember when I lived in NC and had daffodils blooming with the dogwoods and azaleas in full boom by Easter. :sigh: Loved that state.

I'm still 'banned' from spinning (unless I stop after 10 minutes) so I'm crocheting new washcloths using one I got from Kasota as a pattern, warping up the small 'toy' 2-harness loom so Punky (granddaughter) can weave a couple more washcloths for PopPop (she's already calling it "HER LOOM" and making a summer pancho (not poncho) for one of 'my Moms' who is due with her baby in June (MamaJ ... you know who!) It's done in a light-weight wool/nylon sock yarn ... I just have the back to finish. 

This Mama has such big babies (home-water-birthed) that I'm making it sized for a 3-month old!!! Last time I was her doula, I made newborn sized socks and they were way too small! (we're talking about a 12 lb newborn!!). I'll be ready this time!

Zinnia seeds from Dreamy have been planted and sprouted and doing great!! Baptisia seeds from Kasota just planted today. Also planted marigold seeds with Punky a couple days ago and will put in some marigold plants in the front planter tomorrow..

Spring is here!!! Almost to 70* today!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Marchwind said:


> MDKathie I'd love to see pictures of your cozies
> 
> WIHH have fun at your classes.
> 
> Great score BbC! I didn't know you lived in Columbia. My brother used to teach at the university and owned a scuba shop there. I spent a summer there back in the mid-70's.


I grew up in Cayce, across the river from Columbia and went to school at Univ. of South Carolina. What did he teach? 

I now live about halfway between Columbia and Augusta.


----------



## Kasota

*MDKatie*, I am glad you are feeling a bit better. I think we all just need sunshine. I'm looking forward to seeing your tea cozies! Some long months ago I bought "the basics" to try some needle felting after seeing some amazing projects on Pinterest, but I haven't given it a try yet. 

*Marchie*, don't you just love crocus? They are so simple and so determined and ever so beautiful all at the same time. 

*WIHH*, ty for the links. Those peg looms are amazing! I love the painted ones! I might have to give it a try. I love the simplicity of it and how it doesn't take up much space. That is certainly sparkly fiber! I love the naturals, too, but oh a bit of sparkle is sooo good for the heart! 

*Svenska*, your sewing is simply amazing. I have seen some pictures on the sewing forum. You certainly are talented! 

*Taylor*, bless your heart for that momma kitty got to the shelter in time! I hope you are able to find a wheel that sings to your heart!

*Debi*, that is just rotten when you have someone in the neighborhood who comes and disturbs the peace. UGH! Sometimes it does bite a person, though. One of my friends rides a really enormous appaloosa/draft cross gelding. He was road riding once when a car came up right behind him. He was well over to the side of the road but the car moved over, came up close behind him and started blasting his horn. My friend's horse took exception to it, stopped, backed up a little, put his head down and both back feet came up and he kicked the tar out of that guy's car. Did some serious damage. Got a ticket, too, for maliciously harrassing livestock. I guess he picked the wrong horse to try and spook.  

*BBC*, that's a nice haul! I love the green yarn. Whooo hoooo! 

*Cyndi*, I am so glad the seeds arrived! You sure have been busy! Nothing better than seeing the flowers pop up in the Spring! That is so cute that Punky considers it "her" loom. Methinks you have a fiberphile in the making. 

Well, the snow did not miss me after all. Rats! I woke up to huge fluffy flakes falling at a prodigious rate but it's fast changing over to rain. Supposed to rain all day. I am hoping I start to feel better today. Yesterday around 2 I started feeling "off" and by 8 I was freezing (and I'm always on the warm side) and wearing Winter weight jammies snuggled in bed under multiple quilts. Every bone in my body hurt. Ugh. Hopefully resting today will help. Work has been so crazy it is just stressing me out. Maybe I just got overtired...

On a happy note - I can see 1/2 of one of my raised beds! I see DIRT!!! :sing:


----------



## Marchwind

BbC he taught scuba diving. He trained all the law enforcement people in diving and underwater search but that was ages ago. He now lives in San Francisco and works for a company that makes scuba equipment (regulators).

Kasota the squirrels transplant them all over my yard, they are so happy . It was 70 yesterday and should be again today, and sunny.


----------



## MDKatie

Ok, here's the first in the "artist series" coffee cozies! :grin:

This is the Renoir one, based on The Seine at Asnieres.


----------



## Kasota

MDKatie that's just beautiful work!!! What a great idea and you did it so well! I am impressed!


----------



## Marchwind

Oh my!!! Those are lovely  definitely charge a minimum of $30 per. It would be cool if you could make a little tag with a print of the original picture on it. Will you do Starry Night? Hay Stacks? Us the band knit and then needle FR
Ted over it? Gosh those will be fantastic.


----------



## MDKatie

Thanks! I think I'll have to set the price at $40. I definitely could go higher, if I calculated the hours in it, but I feel $40 is fair for me. 

Yes, the band itself is knitted, then fulled, then needle felted over. 

Definitely Starry Night, then I'd like to also do Water Lilies. Any other suggestions are great. Haystacks is a great idea too!


----------



## Taylor R.

Scream, Sunflowers, Dogs playing poker (okay..maybe I'm kidding about that one)?


----------



## raccoon breath

Have you all seen this? It's a crochet hook that lights up in the dark! How neat! Would I really crochet in the dark? I don't know, ..probably not but I think these are so stinking cool! I must have one! 

http://www.joann.com/widget-the-crochet-lite-crochet-hooks/9077256.html


----------



## Marchwind

Paul Gauguin, Matisse, Seurat, Monte's garden......


----------



## hercsmama

In the Meadow has always been a favorite of mine, as well as Venice at Sunset...
Of course there is Renoir as well, almost anything by him would look amazing...
Those really are fantastic Katie, really wonderful.:happy2:


----------



## raccoon breath

MDKatie - How did I miss your coffee cozies last night? I was so darn tired that I didn't even see them. They are beautiful!! I've been seeing others do the much bigger ones and making quite a bit of money at it. Yours blows the others out of the water, even in miniature size or maybe especially because they are miniature. REALLY COOL.


----------



## hercsmama

Oh wonderful, we are having a blizzard, and dh is out there, somewhere in it.
He left here about an hour ago, it was snowing, but not bad, and now I can't even see to the garage.....
Think good thoughts that he is alright, I'll be an absolute wreck until he gets home..:shocked:

Edited to add: dh just called!! He can only see about 3 ft in front of him, and is going about 8 mph. But he just found the road to a friend of ours, so he is heading down it now. It's an unpaved county road, so the traction is a bit better.
He called them and thank goodness they are home, so the mister is outside right now. flashing a spotlight at the road so dh can find their driveway...


----------



## raccoon breath

Hercsmama - Thank goodness he's okay. Scary!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, no! Debi I am so glad to hear he is safe but sooo sorry about the snow. Rats! Just rats!


----------



## hercsmama

So far we have about 8 inches, and it's still coming down sideways, can't see across the road at all.
One of the neighbors just left with her dh. Bless her heart, she lost control on the curve by the end of our driveway, and her car is now in our ditch.
She's fine, I ran out and helped her climb out of the ditch. She sat inside with me until her dh could come get her with the 4x4.
Car looks ok, she was pretty scared though. She was actually trying to head into work, but decided that time and a half wasn't worth it, so was trying to turn around when she lost it.
Dh is still at our friends, I told him I could come get him with my Suburban, it has 4 wheel drive, but he has forbidden me from leaving the house. LOL!,
That doesn't happen, ever, so I'll just stay here and wait for him to get home on his own....ound:


----------



## Marchwind

So glad everyone is safe Hercsmama


----------



## MDKatie

raccoon breath said:


> MDKatie - How did I miss your coffee cozies last night? I was so darn tired that I didn't even see them. They are beautiful!! I've been seeing others do the much bigger ones and making quite a bit of money at it. Yours blows the others out of the water, even in miniature size or maybe especially because they are miniature. REALLY COOL.



Thanks! These cozies are the kind that replace the cardboard sleeve you get at coffee shops. They slip around the cup, and mainly keep the coffee (or tea) from burning your hand!


hercsmama, no! I'm so sorry you're getting snow! I hope everyone is safe now!


----------



## Taylor R.

Alright..I'm getting a wheel! I'm SO EXCITED!! The wheel maker is even delivering for me (since I was little shaken up after the hairy drive up there in the big city!). I also did my first significant amount of spinning on a wheel today, all while getting a personal lesson from the maker's daughter.


----------



## hercsmama

Taylor, are you guys getting any of this storm today???


----------



## Kasota

Whooooo Hooooooo Taylor!!!!! Oh, I am so happy for you! That is just AWESOME! 

When will you get it? What kind is it? Is there a name for her tucked in your heart? 

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:​


----------



## Taylor R.

It's a Cassandra by JMS Spinning Wheels (he can be found on etsy). Double treadle, scotch tension, magnetic flyer, seriously gorgeous. He's even adjusting the height to fit me perfectly. I'm not sure when I'll get it just yet. We're going to have to coordinate schedules. I would have brought her home today, but I had all three kids with me (John's answer to that was to go dig out some Legos for them, and he even took my son's total autistic meltdown when we went to leave with grace and understanding) so she wouldn't fit in the car without taking it apart (which I'd just as soon avoid when it isn't totally necessary). Best part?? The whole set up with all the little extras (8 bobbins, lazy kate) is under $300. I got to see the original Cassandra, still in great shape after years of being loved. :nanner:

Debi, we've had thunder storms up until now, but they say a little snow over night could happen. My husband and father were out working on the chicken coop's roof in between storms :facepalm:. I was having a little trouble seeing on and off on 35 from the crazy heavy rain.


----------



## weever

Debi, stay safe. Think hubby will stay with the friends tonight?


----------



## hercsmama

He got home around supper time. A plow finally went by the end of the friends road, and he was able to follow it home.
What a mess it was out there, I can't even imagine what I-80 looked like. Although, the boys live in Kearney, about 30+ miles to our south, and said it wasn't nearly so bad there as it was here.


----------



## Marchwind

Yay Taylor :bouncy:I'm so excited for you. That is a great price for a wheel that is basically custom made just for you. Can't wait to hear more and to see pictures.

Hercsmama I was thinking about you last night hoping that your HD would be safe for the night. I'm glad he made it home and is okay. How did your critters do?

We has big thunderstorms go through last night. It woke me up and I expected to have a dog or two jump into bed with me or at the very least my foster puppy start crying but nope. Everyone seemed just fine. We go a bunch of rain, my rain barrel that was empty yesterday is now full, it's a 50 gal. drum and it sits under one of the gutters.


----------



## hercsmama

All our animals came through just fine. We have a wonderful ravine at the back of the frnt pasture, it's an awesome spot to weather just about anything, and that's where everybody went. 
I went out right after dh left yesterday, to check on everyone, and they were all down there already, lying down, I should have known from that that something major was coming..........need to pay more attention to the critters....


----------



## Taylor R.

Snowing here now :runforhills: Hopefully not too much.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

hercsmama said:


> All our animals came through just fine. We have a wonderful ravine at the back of the frnt pasture, it's an awesome spot to weather just about anything, and that's where everybody went.
> I went out right after dh left yesterday, to check on everyone, and they were all down there already, lying down, I should have known from that that something major was coming..........need to pay more attention to the critters....


yep, you gotta learn to listen to and watch those critters. They will definitely tell you what you need to know about impending weather. When we hear the loons distress call, it is time to come inside and batten down the hatches. 

Congrats on surviving your first(?) blizzard! Us Texas gals are a resilient bunch, ain't we? :cowboy:
So happy for you TaylorR. I was spinning on my craftsman-made Earl Oman wheel last night and just marveling at the workmanship. I am sure your wheel will also be a work of art in itself! Can't wait to see her!

Oh, and we have "shovelable, plowable" snow in the forecast.


----------



## Taylor R.

Our snow is done, looks like. No more than a dusting stuck. This is really cramping our chicken coop building style, however. My husband has to work tomorrow during the day, and my dad works at night, so colliding schedules will prevent us from getting to work on it again until next weekend  I really don't like the idea of my dad out there climbing around on that roof by himself, especially with his wasp allergy and the wasps intense attraction to the new construction.


----------



## raccoon breath

Its sunny here but chilly and the wind wont stop blowing. It should stop blowing by Tues I hear. 

I've been following the saga of Butter Icing, the pregnant pygora goat at Hawk Mtn Ranch Pygora Goats. The ranch has been posting updates on this goat for over a month now, maybe longer, and the HUMONGOUS and precious little Butter Icing with the sweetest facial expressions has captured my heart. She FINALLY had her babies last night (thank goodness!!)! She was so big and I was getting a little worried. She only had two. Anyone interested in checking her out on FB, I'll put a link below. Precious goat. 

https://www.facebook.com/HawksMountainRanch

I ate pizza last night and today, my joint are very swollen.  Bread makes my rheumatoid arthritis flare I think.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, my! RB, that poor mama was HUGE! She still looks huge. 

Taylor, I'm sorry about the coop. I don't blame you for not wanting your dad out there on the roof by himself! 

WIHH - we are looking at 6-12 inches of snow. I simply cannot believe it. gre: This has got to be one of the longest Winters ever. It doesn't help that I have 3 fleeces waiting for warm weather so that I can wash them. 

Debi, I didn't know this was your first blizzard! I'd say you survived in high style. The critters sure will give you a head's up. Bless their hearts. My stallion came from North Dakota and I don't know if there was a tree on their ranch or not. Certainly not many. He was a tough one. Blizzards would come through and he wouldn't even come inside...he'd just stand there head down and hip-shot with his butt to the wind and ride it out. He would come inside whenever there was hail, though! 

Cyndi - you have never seen such a HUGE smile as the one on my mom's face as she wrapped herself in that shawl that you sent her!! Oh, thank you so, so much! She was so stunned and surprised and happy.  "I'll never be cold again! This is the first thing I'm going to run get when I feel chilled! It's just like Jacob's coat of many colors! This is my shawl of many colors! I can't believe this is for me!!! Make sure you tell her how much I love it!" She is all wrapped up in it and keeps exclaiming how warm it is, picking it up and going over all the colors. You made her day. :kissy: I will get a picture up as soon as I am able. And thank you so much for the Angelina! I love to have sparkle!!! You are such a gem!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Iâm a bit uptight about tomorrow. Iâve been homeschooling my children for 17 years (the oldest graduates college in a couple of weeks) and weâve done standardized testing for years. They are required to be tested starting in third grade.

My youngest is in 3rd grade this year. This will be the first time EVER that Iâve dropped off children and not had at least one stay with me. I keep telling myself that itâs only 6 hours and most parents do this every day, starting with kindergarten! They are perfectly fine; the 3rd grader is beyond excited to be going this year. 

We almost did it last year. The youngest was going to stay with her older sister for the day, but plans changed at the last minute.

Good grief, I need to just relax and enjoy the knitting time.



(I also posted this on a group in Ravelry. Clearly, it's foremost in my thoughts tonight.)


----------



## Woodpecker

I hope all goes well today, BlueberryChick. 

It seems like I missed a lot. God bless you folks who are getting snow. You must be a hardy bunch. I had treatment yesterday and am taking my first sick day in months. I just feel so burnt out not to mention the side effects of treatment. Maybe I'll get some knitting done for a change. Cyndi's horseradish looks like its going to do well.


----------



## Marchwind

Our temp at 4 am yesterday morning was 61. When I left work for home at 12:30 the temps had dropped about 20 degrees. This morning, right now it is 24 degrees outside. We got about an inch of snow. It must have rained first because the windows on my car all needed the ice scraped off before I could drive to work. My rule has always been that the day it turns 70 degrees out is the day the furnace goes off and the windows get opened. I may have to break my rule if it stays cold much longer. I really do not want to turn my furnace back on


----------



## Taylor R.

Is it supposed to warm back up Marchie?? We aren't as cold as you (more like barely dropping below freezing and then up to 40 during the day. I know your houses are typically better insulated up there than down here, but dang!! My heater went off for a few days, but it's back on now.

WP- get some rest, and we'll all be sending positive, healing vibes your way!


----------



## hercsmama

WP, keeping you in my thoughts..
WIHH, how's the tummy issues, and speaking of health stuff, was it CF's shoulder that he hurt, I can't remember now, but how is he?

March, I feel ya, we blew out the pilot light for our furnace back in October, and have only used our wood stove for heat. Thought we were done splitting kindling.....

Well, dh is off to work, it appears all the cars are out of our ditches, we ended up with three, and life returns to normal. Until tomorrow, when we might get another blast.
I'm heading into town today, need to register all the vehicles for the year, oh joy.
I keep telling dh we should just get a horse and buggy, we have enough grass that feed wouldn't be so bad, of course it would take longer to get him to work I suppose......:gaptooth:


----------



## Marchwind

By Thursday, next week we should be back up to almost 70. The next week won't be too bad except at night, burrrrr. I turned the heat off last week when we hit 70. How I typically don't keep my house that warm, maybe low 60's at best. The house had been warmer than what I kept it at. This morning it was at about 60 so it hold the warmth pretty well and that was with the windows open all day yesterday too. Today we will see how warm it is when I get home, I may turn the furnace back on.

Hercsmama, you blew out your pilot light? That's seems really dangerous to me. It asking for carbon monoxide poisoning. Does your furnace not have an off switch? Please check it as I cannot believe blowing the pilot light out is a good thing.


----------



## Marchwind

By Thursday, next week we should be back up to almost 70. The next week won't be too bad except at night, burrrrr. I turned the heat off last week when we hit 70. How I typically don't keep my house that warm, maybe low 60's at best. The house had been warmer than what I kept it at. This morning it was at about 60 so it hold the warmth pretty well and that was with the windows open all day yesterday too. Today we will see how warm it is when I get home, I may turn the furnace back on.

Hercsmama, you blew out your pilot light? That's seems really dangerous to me. It asking for carbon monoxide poisoning. Does your furnace not have an off switch? Please check it as I cannot believe blowing the pilot light out is a good thing.


----------



## hercsmama

It's ok Marchie!! We are on propane for heat, and I'm married to a plumber.

So he blew it out, and capped the line, no worries...:sing:
As far as keeping warm, we had a bunch of sub-zero days, and our stove was amazing! We had to open a window at times, as it got to warm in here. 
It also allowed us to save all the propane in the tank for hot water, and cooking, so a win-win!


----------



## MDKatie

Well, looks like I may be up to my eyeballs in goat milk soon. I leased a doe to a neighbor late last summer, thinking she'd be keeping her for a year. The doe kidded, and the neighbor doesn't need her anymore, because she's getting plenty of milk from her other goats to feed the kid. So now she asked if I can take her back. That'll be 3 does in milk. Luckily, one is still raising her kids, so I won't have to milk her yet. My forearms will be getting a workout.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*Hercsmama* - thanks for thinking of us :kiss: - Cabin Fever is dealing quite well with his knee issues. He says "I know it's there" - but it hasn't stopped him from doing anything - so far. This last weekend, the snow receded enough for us to get to our apple trees and together, we pruned them, hauled the cuttings to the brush pile/compost heap and then we took a long walk in our woods down our trails (first of the season not requiring snowshoes) until we ran into knee deep snow on the back trail. 

I am officially on my second day of "gluten free". My friend (an RN and diabetes education director for a hospital) challenged me to try "gluten free" for one week and then report back to her how I feel. She swears her digestive issues completely resolved with this approach - so I figured, why not? I'll give it a try. I have been doing some reading up on kefir and kombucha and my chiropractor is recommending fermented foods approach as well.  I am taking baby steps - but I am hopeful. I am also taking probiotics daily. I am willing to try anything to avoid surgery. 

I did get the results of my spinal MRI and I have been referred to a spinal specialty clinic in the Twin Cities.  The MRI revealed piching - which might be responsible for a whole lot of the pain issues I have been experiencing that have not be resolved with physical therapy. Boo. Only my chiropractor has been able to give me any relif and right now- I am 100% pain free. :shrug:

Kasota - I feel your pain. More snow.  Just what we needed. It was 9ÂºF this morning (Bemidji had 2ÂºF, Marchie). But the ***** willows have opened up in the wetlands - so spring - - REAL springtime cannot be far behind, right? RIGHT?!?!?!?:teehee:

Woodpecker, you amaze me. And inspire me. I pray you will feel stronger every day. :grouphug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

WIHH, have you ever heard of the GAPS diet? It's supposed to heal your gut if you have been having a lot of trouble. I've never done anything with it, but I know people who have and swear by it! Of course, it starts as going off things with gluten. The idea with GAPS though is that by smart eating you can heal your gut so you can eat the same food as everyone else with moderation. 

Might be worth a look into.

I hope all your spine stuff is able to be fixed as well. 

MDKatie, you should make cheese! I love goat milk cheese! 

In other news here... I have entered a Reenactment Costume Contest! The grand prize is $500 in linen fabric! Oh, what I could do with that much linen! 

But I need people to vote for me in order to win. You don't have to be on Facebook to vote, you just have to go to the link and vote-- and you can vote once every day! I'm in fifth place now. Vote for me here! 

Thanks in advance for voting for me. I want to win.  lol


----------



## MDKatie

I voted for you Kelsey!! I sure hope you win! I bookmarked the link so I can vote once a day. :happy2:


Yes, I will definitely make goat cheese!!

I wish I could send all of you snowy peeps some warm air! Although our temps are going to be cooler for the next 2 days...


----------



## Taylor R.

Keep reminding us to vote, Kelsey! My memory is unfortunately only about as long as my arm, just a little 'remember to vote' at the bottom of a post will do it for me!

I've been youTubing beginner spinning and long draft videos like a mad woman, trying to learn about some variations in technique so I can determine what works well for me and how to fix any issues I may run across. My husband even figured out how to queue them to the TV for me so I can watch them on the big screen. If anyone has any super awesome videos (or videos by a certain artist) that did the trick for them, I'd love to hear about them! I'm even more excited to start now.

ETA- I'm also making a list of other fibery tools that I'd like to have. Down the rabbit hole I go.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

TaylorR- just a word of advice, I have found that short BACKWARD draw is really the easiest draw of all. It is my default draw.


http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art51873.asp


----------



## Taylor R.

That's exactly what I do when I'm using my spindles. While I'm getting the hang of operating treadles and drafting at the same time, I'll definitely be using that method as it's what I'm most comfortable with now.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all for your good thoughts and prayers.

WIHH that is one of the nicest things anyone has ever said to me. You are in my prayers.

MDKatie I love goat milk. I wanted to tell you too that the goods necks are coming up already. I love them!

I'm really tired today so I'm glad I took the day off. I slept until almost 2! Then again I was up a lot during the night. My chicks are 5 weeks old today. I think I'll take a pic of them later so you can see how big they've gotten. It is rainy and windy here today. I hope all my trees are ok. They are fairly new so I worry. Now to knit a bit.


----------



## MDKatie

Woodpecker said:


> I'm really tired today so I'm glad I took the day off. I slept until almost 2! Then again I was up a lot during the night. My chicks are 5 weeks old today. I think I'll take a pic of them later so you can see how big they've gotten. It is rainy and windy here today. I hope all my trees are ok. They are fairly new so I worry. Now to knit a bit.


I'm glad you got to sleep until 2! Your body probably appreciates that very much! Wow, the chicks are 5 weeks old already?! We definitely need some updated pics! :happy2:


----------



## hercsmama

Voted Kelsey!!:clap:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

voted for you, Kelsey!


----------



## Woodpecker

Here are the chicks, they are 5 weeks old today. They will be getting a much bigger box tomorrow.


----------



## Kasota

I voted for you, too, Kelsey! 

Woodpecker, you are sure in my prayers! Your peeps are so sweet! 

Prayers surely for all in need. 

WIHH, I sure hope the new diet helps and that they find out what's causing your pain. (((hugs)))

Everyone sure has been busy...

Work is crazy busy. I have more to do in one day than I could possibly accomplish. Mom had another bout last night and I'm really anxious about it but she seems pretty good today although she tried to do too much and got over-tired. It's like a roller-coaster. 

I am still working on my first ever knitted scarf but don't get but 10 minutes or so to work on it so it is slow going. It's turning out pretty nice, even if it plain. The yarn kind of makes up for that. 

Cyndi - my mom is LIVING in that shawl you made. She said it is just the best thing ever. She even wears it after she's put her jammies and robe on in the evening.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, good grief. Now they are saying up to 14 inches. :hair


----------



## hercsmama

Oh Kas, good grief!:umno:

Kelsey, i went to vote this morning, and it said I had already voted...is it once every 24 hours for voting? Or just once period, or once a day?
I'm so confused........:huh:


----------



## BlueberryChick

We survived yesterday, with the children all busy and me at loose ends. I dropped them off in their classrooms at the test site and called DH. I said, "Whacha doin' ?". He felt sorry for me, left his office and took me RV shopping and to lunch. We looked at family friendly campers from lower priced pull-behinds to a $110,000 Class A rv. Hey, it's fun to dream.

I managed to get in a couple of hours of knitting time, too. Just closing the toe is left on a pair of socks I started in February. I'm not sure why these have taken me so long, but the end is in sight!

The temps went down around freezing last night, so DH and son covered sensitive plants, like tomatoes and my hostas. The hostas seemed to have come up overnight. I hadn't realized until yesterday just how many have poked through. I'm hoping everything made it.

My son seems to have inherited the gardening gene from my father and grandfather. He planted tomatoes, potatoes, radishes and sunflowers. Everything looks great! He even harvested some radishes for our salad last night. They were delicious.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

hercsmama said:


> Oh Kas, good grief!:umno:
> 
> Kelsey, i went to vote this morning, and it said I had already voted...is it once every 24 hours for voting? Or just once period, or once a day?
> I'm so confused........:huh:


It is once every 24 hours. I've been waiting so I can vote for myself again too!


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka I voted and left a comment. Let us know if we can vote every day.

I we had our monthly Michigan Fiber Festival board meeting last night. There are already two classes filled :shocked: this is early for classes to be filling already but class registration is going well. I signed up for two classes. In all the years I have attended I have never taken a class. Both of my classes are half day classes on Kumihimo. The one class I was really wanting, I saw it last year, it's making Kumihimo dog leashes. The other one is just Kumihimo braids.

Our guild is having classes too and I'm going to be taking one on Card Weaving offered by Inge Dam, that won't be until September.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

voted again!

here is our weather for today - I am just a teensy tiny smidge above the second "r" in Brainerd and Kasota is to the right over there in Duluth. 
SvenskaFlicka is down there in the Twin Cities.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay! Thanks for voting everyone! I'm in first place right now-- but I only hold the lead by 2 votes, so...

It's snowing here already, and I was just gearing up to go to the fabric store. I may risk it anyway.


----------



## MDKatie

I voted again and you're in the lead by a handful of votes! Yay! 


Oh no, WIHH!!! And poor Kas! She's right near the brunt!


----------



## Woodpecker

I woke up this AM and we had a coating of frozen snow. I thought this was April? I can't remember the last time we got snow this time of year.


----------



## Taylor R.

Henrietta the Buff Orpington almost sent a message for you guys. She loves to sit on the screen of my laptop while I'm browsing, but she jumped off to attack the keys. She's going to be a gorgeous hen. I still need to get pictures of them somewhere that I can actually upload them. Most of them are quite lovable (all except the Australorps, Loni and Penny) and about half them are happy to ride around on a shoulder in the house. I'm impatiently waiting for a nice day when I can actually be at home so we can take them out to explore the great outdoors.


----------



## Kasota

I tried to vote again and it said I had already voted. Won't let me do it again...  

I am sitting here watching the snow fall outside my window. This is just flat depressing. The local forecast keeps upping the totals. I wonder if I will even get a garden planted this year.  

My mom still has not crawled out of her shawl. I told her she cannot bathe in it. She is going to put some curlers in her hair tomorrow so that she can look better for a picture to be posted here. "I have to give proper honor to this beautiful shawl. A bad hair-do would simply be unacceptable."


----------



## ajaxlucy

I voted, too, Kelsey. I hope you win!


----------



## hercsmama

Kelsey, got my second vote in!!
Kas, it's every 24 hours, so you have to wait until the time you voted yesterday to vote again today.
BTW, I hope you don't mind Kelsey, but I shared about you over on another board that I'm a mod on. So the gals over there may be popping in to vote for you too!:nanner:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hah-- so THAT'S why someone said "Debi told me about you. Good luck!" I don't mind at all.  

Yep, you can vote once every 24 hours. I have 100 votes now-- I'm ahead by 24! 

I started a pair of socks tonight, while waiting for my DH to get out of Bible Study when I was done helping with AWANA. All the kids were fascinated. One little 2nd grader was very proudly telling me about how she knits all the time too! A little boy wanted to watch me start. We're starting them young! :nanner: 

I also started a piece of tablet weaving today. It's a commissioned piece, but it's nice to have a break from sewing and do something different for a day or so.


----------



## hotzcatz

Oh woe! We have snow, too!

See! Right up there hiding in the clouds on top of Mauna Kea. White stuff!!! Snow is everywhere! Up there by the observatories - piles of the stuff.










The mountain is called "Mauna Kea" which means White Mountain, so it does get snow frequently enough to be named for it. The snow may not be this far down the mountain, but it's been raining a lot in the past several months and we got monsoon type rain on the roof as I type. The poor garden has been getting drowned, some of the parsley melted, the carrot I was hoping was going to make seed melted and I'm not sure if the barley is gonna sprout or not. 

Oh wellos!

It's not all bad, though, these are the jacaranda trees on the side of the picture above:


----------



## Kasota

Kesley, I was able to vote again this morning! You are solidly in the lead! When does the contest end? 

Hotzcatz, what a beautiful tree! 

We only got around 7 inches. I suppose I should consider that we were "spared" 12-14 inches but it's hard to be happy about this weather. blech


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

What island are you on, *Hotzcatz*? Do you ever go to the other islands? or is that a big hassle? (and why are you "Hotzcatz" instead of "Hotzbunnies"?) :teehee:Love the pics -they give me hope for spring.  Have you always lived there???

*Kasota* - we only got about 5" - still - seeing everything turn white again after so much had melted...:sob: :sob: :sob:. It's almost more than a person can take. Fiber group tonite ought to cure me of the April snowfall blues, right? I hope so! 

Tell your mama how much we enjoy hearing about her. Can't wait to meet her in person!

*TaylorR* - my Buff Orpingtons were the most friendly, inquisitive chickens ever and every morning, I went out with a huge cup of coffee, sat down in a lawn chair, let the chickens out and Buffy would come over and jump up on the arm of my lawn chair and sit there visiting with me while I had my morning coffee. I surely do miss that chicken.  

(*Kasota*- like you, I once lived on the farm (cattle ranch, actually) and I had my barnyard of every critter imaginable - and then some. When you were telling your story - I was nodding and saying "Yep. Yep. Me, too." - strange how similar our stories are. Thankfully, I learned to appreciate what I DID have - freedom, self-respect, hope. And that made way for me to more fully appreciate all the new gifts and blessings that have come my way since - and that has made it easier to let go of all I "lost" or gave up. Letting go. I could write a book.) 

TaylorR - Have you seen this short video? I think it just adorable. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuD5vSfFvNs[/ame]


----------



## hercsmama

Alrighty people, it has got to FINALLY be Spring here!
Why, because I said so!:happy:

I have several bird couples, building nests in the eaves, the cats are losing their minds, chattering at them through the windows, and all the nests are very white and fluffy!!
Maggie and Murphy have both started the inevitable blowing out of their winter coats, so I spent an hour brushing Murph, outside yesterday. Needless to say, the fluff goes everywhere. I looked like I had made another dog, and I just let it go. All the birds pick up that fluffy goodness, and line their nests with it. So funny.
I have several bags of the stuff saved back, someday I'm going to spin it. Pyrenees undercoat is soooooooo soft.:goodjob:
Need to attack Maggie with the rake today, and do Murphy again, gotta love Spring!:hrm:


----------



## Taylor R.

WIHH- I saw that one this morning before popping over here. It reminds me of our jumbo sized Barred Rock. She loves to sit at my collarbone and rub her face on my chin. Ironically named Tinkerbell, she's almost double the weight of the next biggest chick in our brooder.

I just realized I'm not on the schedule at work for the next week. I am SO EXCITED! I need 20 hours a week to balance our budget without making any sacrifices, and I've worked 68 in the last two weeks. That means I don't even have to worry about cash flow on my week off!!


----------



## Miz Mary

YAY Taylor !!!! Enjoy the time off !! 

I am lost .... KELSEY , what contest are you in and how do I vote ?????? I have searched all over , but not in the right spot apparently ! I'm such a dork !!! 

My step son is getting married next month ..in TEXAS, (one of my favorite places in the world) and I wont be able to make it ....bummed totally ...but I have been working on a quilt for them ....... 

WHERE do y'all buy your cute stitch markers ?? I have been searching around .... looking for ones to fit up to size 8........


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Miz Mary said:


> WHERE do y'all buy your cute stitch markers ?? I have been searching around .... looking for ones to fit up to size 8........


check on etsy.com - there are thousands. You can have anything made into a stitch marker of any size just by asking for a custom order. I (sadly) do it all the time. :teehee: 

In fact, I found someone on etsy selling a LOST themed bracelet and I asked her to make me stitch markers - and she did - and they are on their way! I cannot wait! They just make me giggle. How cute are these!?!?!?

this etsy seller is one I have bought stitch markers from

https://www.etsy.com/shop/winemakerssister?ref=search_shop_redirect

I also love this seller
https://www.etsy.com/shop/GloriaPatreSpinNKnit


----------



## Miz Mary

Thank you WIHH!!...... perfect enabling !! They are toooooo cute !!!!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Okay, Miz Mary, I'll post the link again: http://www.fabrics-store.com/thestudio/index.php?r=photo/detailedPhoto&contest_id=4&id=407

I am only in the lead by four votes right now. :teehee: 

Thanks so much to all of you who are voting for me! I know I'll win with such wonderful people in my corner! :grouphug:

Yay Taylor! A whole week off!

WIHH, I got my first set of "fancy" stitch markers a while back-- a set of "The Hobbit" markers. I love them! And down the rabbit hole I go...


----------



## Marchwind

Kelsey I think I'll make a thread just for this with the link, then it should stay up at the top so we can find it easily.

S you all may remember me posting a link to a special Inkle loom kit that Interweave was running. Well I bought one for my daughter in love, she loves crafty type things and I thought when school lets out she would love it to play with over the summer. She is very talented in so many ways. Anyway, I ordered it and payed for it on the 4th of this month and it still hasn't been delivered to her . The shipping was supposed to include tracking but I never got a tracking number. I paid via PayPal. I emailed Interweave yesterday in the wee hours of the morning. I haven't heard anything back. I have called them twice today, each time they say they are busy, or in a meeting, or it's a holiday. I wait on hold for a bit then get bumped to leave a voice message, I've left two. When I got home from work today I contacted PayPal resolution center. Kasota are you feeling my pain? I'm going to email and call Interweave every day until I hear something. I will be a burr up their butt. I am so disappointed since I have trusted them over the years.

Well it's my Friday, I'm home and I'm going to take a nap to catch up on much needed sleep.


----------



## Kasota

Oh, no Marchie! That is just so sad. Hopefully PayPal will help you. They were a pain in the rumpus for me when I had to deal with their resolution center. UGH! The ones who finally helped me were the folks at my CC company. I had paid through PP but used a card. They had it all resolved in a couple days...and they dealt directly with PP and advocated for me. Lesson learned. 

Taylor - yay for the days off and enough hours already put in! Woooot!  

WIHH you are the queen of stitch markers! And such an accomplished enabler, too! I do know what you mean about letting go. In a lot of ways it was a very liberating experience. Sorting through all the physical stuff...what to keep? what to let go of?...you can't help but go through the same journey emotionally and spiritually. What to keep? What to let go of? Those days strengthened my faith in ways that would not have been possible had the days not been so, so devastating. What price would I pay for that oh so close relationship with God? All that I am...  And I have all the good memories and experiences of those days tucked safe and sound in my heart. It's all good.


----------



## MDKatie

Yesterday I drove my old barn cat, Tucker, an hour and 15 mins away to visit my vet friend. He had been sluggish and not acting right, then he disappeared for 2 days and I thought he'd gone away and died. I almost cried when he came back...but he still was feeling poorly. He has got to be 15 or 16 years old (I got him 8 years ago and they thought he was 7 or 8). 

I thought for sure we'd have to put him down, but luckily when she ran a blood test to check his liver and kidney functions, everything was normal! He was dehydrated, and may have had some inflammation, but we treated him with a long acting antibiotic, gave him sub-q fluids, and she put him on a short prednisone treatment. I gave him more fluids tonight. He's doing much better. :happy2:

He's such a sweet boy and I am so glad we'll have him a while longer, and more importantly, that he's feeling better!


----------



## Marchwind

MDKatie I'm so happy your kitty will be okay. Are you able to keep him in the house a bit while her gains his stength? That's old to be an outside cat especially with the cold crazy winter we all had this past winter. I hope he makes a full recovery and is as good as new.


----------



## MDKatie

Marchwind said:


> MDKatie I'm so happy your kitty will be okay. Are you able to keep him in the house a bit while her gains his stength? That's old to be an outside cat especially with the cold crazy winter we all had this past winter. I hope he makes a full recovery and is as good as new.


I kept him in the house for 2 days, but since he pees on things in the house (that's why we made him a barn cat), he's back out in the barn now. It got difficult to move him to and from the bathroom/mudroom depending on what we were doing at the time (the dogs stay in the mudroom when we leave). He had a heat lamp all winter, and we did bring him in when it got colder than normal. He's feeling much better, and he's eating well which is good.


----------



## Kasota

MDKatie - so glad that Tucker is doing better! Yay!!

The sun is out. I see blue sky. There is hope.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Go Tucker, go!

Marchie, I'm watching Ceaser Milan's new show, "Love my Pitt Bull" & thinking of your rescues. Great show that is showing the real side of the bully breeds & the reasons for their bad rap. (Breeding, mishandling, poor or improper training)

I think you would enjoy this show


----------



## Marchwind

Ooooooo Cyndi thank you for the tip . I will go and look on Hulu to see if they gave episodes I can watch. I got yo meet Ceaser and his dog Junior last year, I got to pat Junior down, he is Ceaser's service dog. I have completely fallen in love with this breed. I never had any contact with them until 3 yrs ago. I sort of believed the hype and stereo type although I knew the reality of them. Then I found Belu at the pound where I volunteer. I've been I love ever since. I have seen first hand the abuse they have endured . They are such a loving people oriented breed they will do anything that is asked of them just to please their people. Thank you!

Spinning yesterday was fun, a smaller group than usual but a good group. The MFF had to cancel the spring retreat we had planned for this spring. There just wasn't enough time to promote it. Apparently another board member/friend and I volunteered to check out possible classes and instructors :stars: neither of us remembers volunteering. So we talked about it with our group. We have a few instructor ideas too. Now to put the beast into motion.

Today is a beautiful spring day. The sky is a bright blue, the sun is shining and this high will be mid to high 60's.


----------



## hercsmama

Hey all!
Baking pies today for tomorrow.
So happy as , in my opinion, the Lemon Pie that WIHH shared awhile back, is the perfect Easter dessert, and it's Gluten free so I can eat a big ol' slice!! :sing:
Making two of them, as my crew loves this stuff!
Everything else is prepped for tomorrow, so a fairly relaxing Saturday for me.
I think I'll go ahead and block out that shawl, and see if I can get another few rows on the next one...

Ok, I need one of you to call 911. My cat is sitting on my lap, growling at me because I'm typing.....ound:ound:ound:.

Please tell me ya'll saw that on the news about those people that called because their cat growled at them???
http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarrell/family-calls-911-when-angry-fat-cat-holds-them-hostage
:hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I love all the bully breeds. Our Pit Bull, Tiger, was the BEST family dog we ever had. I loved him so much. He was a genuine sweetie pie, and just loved to be with people. I had him trained to not jump up on my bed with him unless I had a special blanket spread out so he wouldn't get my nice handmaid quilt dirty (or gouge it with his claws). He would stand at the edge of the bed when I was reading or knitting and just stare at me until I spread out the blanket for him. He guarded our baby chicks from the cats, and any baby animals we brought into the house he would try to mother-- in the best way possible. 

If I ever get a dog of my own, it will probably be a pit bull. Best dogs ever.


----------



## hercsmama

Holy Moly, what a morning!
Dh and I just finished a loafing shed for the sheepies! So exciting!
He also got the concrete forms set for...wait for it......here it comes.....my permanent SHEARING STATION!!!!! Yes, people, my dh is building me a shearing station! Complete with concrete base, water and electric! He's going to set some posts in, so that if I have to tie anyone, I will have a sort of head gate, for hoof care and such. I'm so excited. 
He left me screwing tin to the shed, and when I went to go see what he was up to, he just told me to mind my own business. I just stared at him and he said it was a surprise, and for me to just go away.
Then about half an hour later, he brought me a sheet of paper, and on it he had drawn up the whole thing!!

Yeppers, he's a keeper!!:teehee:


----------



## Kasota

Whooooo Hoooooo! Debi - what a grand surprise! Oh, you must be so excited!! I can't wait to see pictures. Make sure to tell him that the fiber group thinks ever so highly of him!!!! A keeper, indeed.


----------



## Pearl B

Congrats :rock: 

He is a keeper!


----------



## Kasota

It's been a beautiful sunny day here. Lots of snow melting. I can now see a whole raised bed and one edge of another. I found some time for knitting. Did a little grocery shopping this weekend and the prices are just crazy. I need to put in more raised beds.


----------



## Marchwind

Whoa Debi, luuuuucky you! Now the bigger question is, do you know how to shear sheep? A keeper indeed!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Debi, wow! You definitely picked a winner.

We had a busy Easter. There was a sunrise service at 7:30 am, which was supposed to be outside. It was raining a bit at the time, so we moved inside. That meant that instead of singing hymns a capella, I rushed to the piano at the last minute to play. The lights weren't up on the stage area and I could hardly see the music, so of course I flubbed one of the introductions. My husband was directing and, bless him, he didn't miss a beat.

We had breakfast at church and then the big Easter program. It went really well, then on to my brother/sister-in-law's house for the afternoon. Everyone was tired by the end of the day but we had a great time.

I finished my shrug from handspun and it was chilly enough to wear all day. Yay! I'm currently working on a Shalom cardigan. It's a free pattern on Ravelry, made with bulky yarn and big needles, so it's knitting up very quickly.


----------



## MDKatie

BlueberryChick said:


> I'm currently working on a Shalom cardigan. It's a free pattern on Ravelry, made with bulky yarn and big needles, so it's knitting up very quickly.


I've been wanting to knit one of those for a while! I am looking for a new project, so maybe I"ll start one too!


----------



## BlueberryChick

MDKatie, go for it! I just started it Friday and I'm already past the yoke and on to the body, so at least half way.


----------



## hercsmama

March, i have no idea! LOL!!
But one of the neighbors shears thiers in June, and I have already talked to them, and will be "assisting" when they do theirs. So lessons are in the works!:goodjob:

BC, Pics please!!!


----------



## Taylor R.

Busy busy Easter weekend. We had celebrations on Saturday and Sunday, and Saturday before Easter with my family, we finished that darn chicken coop. Then dad had to go to work and I was left to move *80* roosters on my own. I'm so used to our hens that the roos' more aggressive nature took me by surprise. I'm really glad they won't actually be around for long.


----------



## BlueberryChick

hercsmama said:


> BC, Pics please!!!


Yes, ma'am.

This is the mini cardigan.
View attachment 27657



Here's the Shalom cardigan in progress.
View attachment 27658


----------



## Marchwind

Well Deb I was just thinking if you don't know then maybe you can convince DH to send you to shearing school. I'm sure the Campbell Folk School, or Tillers International or some other wonderful place would have a shearing class or school you can attend. But if it were me, I'd want to go to New Zealand to learn to shear sheep . I'm just sayin' I mean if you are going to have a professional style shearing shed you had better learn from the absolute best, right?

My copy of Frozen just arrived from Netflix. We are due for thunderstorms today. I think I know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

wish I was watching "Frozen" with you today, Marchie! Enjoy!!!!

(I especially love the Trading Post scene!)


----------



## Kasota

Taylor, I'm glad you survived moving the roos. Weee! 

BC, what a darling cardigan! And I really love your chair!!! 

I haven't seen Frozen yet, but it's on my list.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kasota said:


> BC, what a darling cardigan! And I really love your chair!!!


Thanks! I like my chair, too. It was my mom's chair, from the corner of our living room. It gets a lot more use now, because I don't have the "don't sit in the good chair" rule.


----------



## Taylor R.

I did survive, Kasota, but not entirely unscathed. I've got a few little beak shaped bruises (where the little buggers reached UNDER my gloves) and scratches from when I'd reach my hand into their brooder and a chick besides the one I was aiming for would jump up and get me.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I watched Frozen at our Easter thing yesterday! All of us girls were singing along!


----------



## weever

Just a reminder here to vote for Kelsey (a.k.a. SvenskaFlicka):

http://www.fabrics-store.com/thestudio/index.php?r=photo/showphotos&sort=0&contest_id=4


----------



## hercsmama

I've never seen Frozen, but I did vote for Kelsey, guess I should put it on my list of movies to see. I really want to see that new Muppet movie myself, love me some Swedish Chef!:happy:

I'm tired, having a newborn in the house is something I forgot! Miss Ezmeralda is eating like a champ though, 4 whole ounces every 3 hours or so. The little piglet.:clap:

She stayed inside last night, to keep her warm, and make my life easier, but is outside in the big dog kennel now. She is just hopping and skipping all over, so cute.
I need to bake a cake for one of our neighbors today. He surprised me and came over Easter Sunday with his big tractor, and a HUGE disc. Got the entire new garden bed all tilled up, he went over it like 10 times, it was awesome. We offered to pay for his diesel at least, he had to drive about 5 miles one way on the tractor to get here. But he wouldn't let us. So a chocolate cake is in the oven, I'll sneak over there later when they are out feeding and leave it on the porch.:nana:
Off to fix another bottle!


----------



## Woodpecker

Here are the chicks at 6 weeks. They need another bigger box again.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I just got off the phone with an artist in Alexandria, MN. They got a grant to make a painting for the Kensington Runestone Museum, and I am going to make the costumes for the models! The costumes will also later be displayed in the museum, so they need to be super accurate and awesome!!! 

This means four total costumes with tablet weaving and EVERYTHING! I am so excited!!! Sounds like they want everything done by the end of June!

SQUEEEEEEEE!!! :bouncy: :nanner: :bouncy:


----------



## Marchwind

Oh SvenskaFlicka how very exciting for you . You must be so pleased.

WP your chicks have gotten so big. It looks like the dark (black) one may be a roo. They will be ready for the great outdoors soon.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, how very awesome on the garden tillage! I'm glad Miss Ezmeralda aka Pez is doing so well! Wooot! I'll bet your neighbors will love the cake. One can never go wrong bringing over a cake!!  

WP, your chicks are doing really well, too! You sure are going to need a bigger box!  How are you feeling? I sure do keep you in prayers!

Kelsey, that is just awesome news!!! WOW!! I will be able to say, "I knew her before she had her work displayed in the museum!" I should have had you autograph that part for the Traveller.  

The snow continues to melt. Today I was in better spirits than I have been in some long time. I see tulips poking up out of the ground! And daffies, too! AND I can see more raised beds! 8 of the 20 are now exposed enough that I see dirt!!! Whooo hoooo! By tomorrow I should be able to see dirt in the rest of them. I am just itching to get going planting things... 

Work is crazy. I had a big project plopped in my lap today that has a close up timeline. I was already feeling maxed out. Nothing for it, though. My director said, "Just work more hours and you should be okay." I think he was being sarcastic. He's under as much pressure as the rest of us from more senior leadership. I am hoping I can get most of this project done before I go to Ohio the first week of May. 

I am debating whether to get one of those peg type looms to make a rug with or a twinning type loom that is bigger. I have visions of turning a bunch of old clothing and such into rugs and clearing out some space in the basement at the same time.


----------



## Woodpecker

Marchie I was thinking the same thing. I'm hoping Lucy isn't Louise but the sooner I know and can make plans for another home the better.

Thank you for your prayers Kas. I have been having some pain but other than that I'm doing well. How is your mom?


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota I remember in the not too distant past smelling the smell of dirt for the first time this spring . What a glorious smell that is too. Those happy spring flowers always put a smile on my face. The birds are singing like crazy. There are many I recognize but there are many I do not. When I lived in the woods of Northern MN I was so attuned to nature and the wildlife around me. I know all the the species and birds and critters, or could make an educated guess. Here I'm lost . I wish there was some way to capture the bird songs I hear and find out what they are. Imm living in the city and I am always amazed when I hear the, "teacher, teacher, teacher" of the Oven Bird. I always thought of that as a woodland bird, apparently not  It is ALMOST time to start mowing the lawn, not my favorite chore but I do like the smell of cut grass.

I need to do container gardening here. I'm a master gardener and can grow almost anything in the ground but these containers are a whole new thing for me. The only decent sunshine I have here is in my driveway so that's where my garden will be, in containers. Kasota. Think of me when you dig in your gardens. I love raised beds. What will you grow?

Hercsmama, little Ezmerelda aka Pez (LOL!) is so cute. I love that she has bonded with Murphy.


----------



## Marchwind

Does anyone know what the "Forum Supporter" badge means? I see several of us have them under our names.


----------



## Kasota

WP, mom is doing much better now that she is on some diabetic medication. Yay! 

Marchwind, I can so relate to moving from country to city. If you need help with containers, just ask. I've done a lot of container gardening. There are a bunch of diy self-watering containers you can find on the net. Same concept as a grow box, but way less expensive to make! Containers have a tendency to dry out so be prepared to do a bit of watering. I actually grow my potatoes in containers. Some of my raised beds are given over to raspberries and two of them have a combo of blueberries with strawberries intermingled. The others will have tomatoes, carrots, kale, peppers(if it ever warms up), beans, peas, onions, garlic, squash (a variety), radishes, kohlrabi, lettuce, broccoli, cauliflower, etc. Most of the raised beds have a trellis on the short end that I use for the beans and peas. Congrats on being a Master Gardener! That's just awesome! I used to work for a commercial greenhouse and I sure learned a lot there.

The weatherman used the "s" word. UGH!!! 2-4 inches. Can it be over now? Can it?


----------



## MDKatie

Marchwind said:


> Does anyone know what the "Forum Supporter" badge means? I see several of us have them under our names.


I don't know, but I'm not a huge fan of it. I find it to be very distracting and way too big.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Marchwind said:


> Does anyone know what the "Forum Supporter" badge means? I see several of us have them under our names.


I think that means you sent in the $12/year for a supporting membership. My year must have run out. I logged on a couple days ago and found my PM was 'full'.

I came down with some crud in my chest a couple days ago.. I'm trying to stay low so I can make the 5 hour drive to take Punky home tomorrow.


----------



## lexierowsell

I shoulda known y'all were gardeners too! We just finished planting our sixth (YIKES!) expansion, bringing us to about 2 acres in vegetables. We also put in a mixed test orchard (35 trees of every fruit that will grow in cen tex), 900 sq ft of formal herb garden and a 4 4x8 bed 1100 gallon aquaponics system. 

And 20 sheep (plus 5 more this weekend), 3 horses, 50 layers, 20 meat rabbits, 6 jerseys, and 2 goats. 

I've lost my mind I think. I don't know if this is what Steve had in mind when he "retired" a couple years ago...

Right now I have an extra 17 small ruminants here too. My dear friend's father in law passed away so we hooked up the trailer and drove to her farm in San Antonio. 15 Nigerian Dwarves and babies (some are kitten sized!!) and two itty bitty jersey heifers on the bottle added to the mix...

You can check out all of our crazy adventures (and help me out with likes!) on Facebook, our farm is 

Turpin Heritage Farms


----------



## MDKatie

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I think that means you sent in the $12/year for a supporting membership. My year must have run out. I logged on a couple days ago and found my PM was 'full'.
> 
> I came down with some crud in my chest a couple days ago.. I'm trying to stay low so I can make the 5 hour drive to take Punky home tomorrow.


I don't remember ever sending in money. :shrug:


I hope the crud moves out of your chest soon! Give it the boot. :frypan:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

It's grey and cloudy here... Oh well. 

Today is tablet weaving. I finished the 16 foot long piece yesterday, and am doing the 12 foot piece today. Same pattern, going to different people.  I like tablet weaving, I get to basically chill and watch movies all day, lol! 

I finished my 1830's dress last night! Every last stitch. And I am still super excited about the big contract for museum dresses. Yippee!

I wish I could garden up here. I'm not a fan of weeding, but I love canning!


----------



## Taylor R.

Just got a message saying that my wheel is darn near done and he's putting the finishing touches on her now. I'll call him later to see about when we can arrange delivery.


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka you have two of the best Farmer's Markets in the whole state right in your back yard. My best friend is always at the Mpls one on Saturdays. She is a manager for Great Harvest Bread Company. Friends of mine own all the ones in Mpls and St.P. No need to garden there other than got the convenience of it 

Lexirowsell wow, that's a lot of gardening :runforhills: Kasota, anyone can be a Master Gardener, it really user that big of a deal. Check into it, donate hours and it's really inexpensive.


----------



## Taylor R.

SHE'S HERE!!!!! I'm practicing treadling before I even bother putting the drive band on. Actually, I'm treadling as I type this. I'll have to get better pictures tomorrow. She's mostly cherry with a little pecan thrown in for good measure, 8 bobbins and a lazy kate. She hasn't told me her name yet.


----------



## Woodpecker

She's really pretty Taylor, congrats.


----------



## hercsmama

:nanner:Taylor!! HAPPY NEW WHEEL DAY!!!!!:nanner:


----------



## Marchwind

Yay :clap: she looks beautiful! Put the drive band on and then treadle it will be more like it will when spinning. Then maybe you can see what is going on too.

Have fun with her! Take lots of pictures, the woods sound beautiful.


----------



## Kasota

Happy Wheel Day!! How exciting!!!! Whoooo hoooooo!!!!!:sing:


----------



## BlueberryChick

Yay for New Wheel Day!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I &#9829; NEW WHEEL DAY!!!!! :bouncy: :nanner: :clap:

have an awesome time getting to know her!

cherry and pecan wood...hmmm


that makes me hungry and think of banana splits!


----------



## Miz Mary

Shes beautiful Taylor !!! 8 bobbins ...YAY !!!!!


----------



## Taylor R.

8 bobbins is definitely one of the selling points of the wheel (not to mention the $325 price tag for the whole she-bang). I love knowing I've got enough bobbins for two three-ply projects.


----------



## Kasota

I am getting hammered with snow. :Bawling:

Mom has been having trouble with the shakes lately. Went to the doctor and he told her that she has to expect these things because of her age. I am so pissed. This is not normal for her and it has come on fairly suddenly. You would THINK he would want to investigate rather than just tell her she is old. I'm going to look for a geriatric specialist for a second opinion. 

I am probably going to have to cancel my trip to Ohio.


----------



## weever

I think a second opinion is wise, Kasota.


----------



## Woodpecker

I will keep you and your mom in my prayers Kas. A second opinion wouldn't hurt.

Kas I wish I could give you a hug. You've had so much snow.


----------



## hercsmama

Definitely get a second opinion. 
Too many Dr.s just brush off elderly patients.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Definitely see a geriatric specialist. I'm sure you'll find a good one. I'll be praying for your mom too. 

In other news, I made some shoes! Details at the link, in my blog post. 

The Making of a Pair of 1830's Shoes.

And don't worry, I'll post this in the sewing forum too. I just wanted to tell you guys too because I like you. Also, there are made of sheepskin, so sorta fiber related?


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota as I was reading your post I was thinking, you need a gerontologist for your mom. I wish you guys luck. And as I'm probable as it may seem you may want to consider taking her to Mayo if you can't get things under control. At her age you can't afford to mess around trying things out. Hugs to you and your mom

SvenskaFlicka I love those shoes. Are the soles soft leather?


----------



## Kasota

Thank you all for the kind thoughts about mom. I'm going to call today to see what the best geriatric specialist is in the area. It helps to work for a health care company - lol! No one has data like United and one of our employee benefits is caregiver support. They keep data on which MDs have the best outcomes for their patients - so I'll call them today from work. 

We got 4.5 inches of snow. and now we are getting freezing rain. BLECH!!! 

Svenska - love the shoes!!!  And YES post things here and not just the sewing forum. Thread is just skinny fiber.


----------



## Taylor R.

After cleaning all day yesterday, I finally got to sit down at my wheel after the kids went to bed. I then proceeded to spin incredibly over-spun yarn as I kept forgetting to let it take up. By the end of the evening, it wasn't _as_ bad, though. I'm just going to keep on spinning until it doesn't suck anymore. However, I'm going to quickly run out of practice fiber at the rate I'm going. I need to order some more!! The wheel is SO much faster than my spindles.

Kas, definitely find someone who will listen. You and your mom know what's normal and what's not, and if something doesn't feel right, it's worth investigating.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

oh no, Kasota.  YOU NEED that trip. 

I will be praying for you and your mama - hopefully you will find the right physician soon - one that listens are cares and is compassionate about what is going on with your mother.


----------



## MDKatie

Today is shearing day!! I'm excited to get my 2 Romney crosses sheared. The Southdowns' wool isn't worth much other than stuffing, but the Romney crosses should be decent. :happy2: I'm patiently waiting until I can go home. I'll get home around 3:30, and the shearer comes at 4:30, and I have a lot to do before then! The ewes are mad at me because they didn't get hay today. It's hard on them getting sheared with full bellies, but they don't realize that...they just know they want their hay!


----------



## Marchwind

Pictures!


----------



## Kasota

Happy shearing day! Pictures, yes!!  

So a friend at work has a grandfather who raises meat sheep but has a few sheep that belonged to his wife when she was alive that she kept for spinning. He can't bear to send them down the road, so he keeps them...and he told my friend that I can have their fleece! I don't now what kind they are - she is double checking but she knows they were kept for her grandmother's spinning. He said his wife was always teaching people to spin and she would be delighted that a new spinner would have the fleece from "her ladies" as she called them. That is funny because I always called my ewes "ladies."  She is going to make arrangements to get their fleece to me. How kewl beans is that?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Prayering daily for your Mom, Kas. She has become a special lady to us.

Need pics of shearing day and first wheel yarn!

Taylor, you can use the park & draft method on your wheel also. When you realize you've over spun, stop & start drafting & letting the twist into the fiber. Then treadle to wind on to the bobbin.

Took granddaughter home yesterday & went to the doc today. My oxygen saturation was low (91). Doc said if it was below 90 he would have put me in the hospital ... I told him he could have tried but I wouldn't have gone. Antibiotics & prednisone for 5 days & an inhaler.

Bonus! He gave me some sampler inhalers that are the same as my mother was prescribed. One of hers is low and she just got in the 'doughnut hole' with her MediCare.


----------



## Kasota

Thanks, Cyndi. I sure do appreciate the prayers! 

I am sure saying prayers right back for you. I am so sorry about the low oxygen levels and glad you are getting some help for it but oh egads you have had a rough road! 

That is a great tip on when a person has overspun! I am going to try that today because I have that trouble, too.


----------



## hercsmama

What a crazy week we had here, and it doesn't look to be slowing down yet.

Dh has worked at least 100+ hours, thank goodness we don't pay him by the hour! When we started this Plumbing business it was slow going, but we had faith it would pick up, boy has it!
He even had to work over night two nights, as the restaurants he was working at didn't want him jack hammering the floor drains out during business hours, can't imagine why..., Instead of sleeping the next day, we had full days of calls lined up, so while I wasn't sleeping, due to Miss Ezmeralda needing feeding constantly, he wasn't sleeping either.
We have been a couple of walking zombies, but happy zombies!:goodjob:
We had planned to get the rest of the new garden rototilled today and tomorrow, but guess what? Yep Plumbing calls this morning, and tomorrow morning, oh boy.:yawn:
Bad weather is set to move in by Sunday night for sure, so I may just attack that garden on my own today, we'll see if my shoulder will hold out...
As far as fiber stuff, yea right!
I did spend about an hour working on another shawl, it'll be a graduation gift for one of dh's cousins daughters.

Kas, how's Momma this morning?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

How _is_ Momma today. Please tell her from me every time she puts on her shawl she is being wrapped in prayers & a big soft hug from me.

Not more snow!!! My first daffodill bloomed yesterday & I've been eating fresh picked asparagus for 3 days!! 

Hercsmama, I saw want to get my tiller out, but the garden fence is down & there is another scrub elm tree that needs to be dropped into the garden space, fence to fetch & put up before that happens. Before the fence camee down, I had transplanted onions that had over wintered. Chickens habve those all scratched up. I don't dare put in my carrot seed & other cool weather crops.

Paul found good, used gutters for free so my rain catchment system should go up this spring!!!

I'm loving all the baby pictures and spring projects & new wheels & new faces.

Got to watch Frozen with my g-daughter (more than once!) She knows all the songs.

I saw the cloak that inspiration for Frazzle's new shawl pattern. Now I _ NEED_ to find the perfect yarn & beads, then abbreviate the pattern to make one for Punky!

Frazzle, I'll let you know if I'm successful & let you know the changes so you can include it as a mother/daughter combo pattern (if you want). I didn't finish the written instructions when I frogged the shawl because of my poor yarn choice.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, you guys have been busy!!! I'm glad the plumbing business is taking off so well! Whooo hooo! Hope you can both get some sleep, though! 

Cyndi, that's great you found the gutters! I'm tired of snow, too. Poor robins are poking about the few spots where there is no snow on the ground hoping to catch a worm. My tulips had come up but they are all buried now. 

We have nothing but cold wet weather coming at us for the next week and some of that may be snow. I wonder if I will even get a garden this year at all.  Maybe mid-May we might be sneaking into 50's and low 60's. 

Mom is doing ok right now. She woke up at 5 because her arm hurt. If she sleeps on it wrong she gets terrible arm pain so she has to sit up until it goes away. That of course woke the dog up which woke me up. I crawled back into bed at 6 or so and caught a bit more sleep. We are both just flat tuckered out. But right now she is comfortable and, yes, wrapped up in her shawl!  The dog likes it when she lays on mom's lap if mom with cover her up with one end of the shawl. They look so cute!

My car is in the shop today. Again. Ugh.


----------



## Woodpecker

Kas I will continue to pray for you and your mom. I can vouch for Cyndi"s prayer shawls. As the recipient of one I can attest that you are indeed wrapped in prayers.


----------



## Kasota

It is so cold today. UGH. It's kinda raining and kinda sleeting. 

Got my car back from the repair shop. Yes, she was in there again. Tires were out of balance (they re-did that for free) and I asked them to check the brakes while she was in because they had started making noise and they shouldn't because they are fairly new (fronts in December and rears last month.) They said the rear cylinders were leaking. Were they leaking when they did the backs last month? No way to know but they replaced them - I bought the parts (80.00) and they did the labor for free (160.00) so I'm happy. She feels better than she has in a long time...nice and tight in the suspension and no squeaks or rattles. 

I cancelled my trip to Ohio - just can't be away from mom right now. I don't know if I will be able to go later in the year or not.  I am so bummed I just don't even have words for it.


----------



## Taylor R.

Aww Kas, that stinks 

My yarn is starting to look more like yarn and not a gnarly, twisty mess. It's stormy today, so our planned fishing adventure has been put on hold and the wheel came out to play while we wait to see how the weather will shape up.


----------



## Kasota

Taylor, congratulations on making progress with spinning! YAY!!! :clap:

Ty all for the prayers for mom. She had a pretty good day today. Every good day is a blessing. Hopefully I can get her in with the geriatric specialist next week. 

WIHH was telling me about Shepherd's Harvest and all the goodies there will be to look at and experience and buy... I'm really getting excited to go. I'll only be able to go down for Saturday but I don't care. It will be a day to just have fun! I have been saving up Shepherd's Harvest money and it's burning a hole in my pocket. LOL! 

It's really nice to have something to look forward to! 

I'm going to get a quote on getting my wee house re-sided. It surely needs it. I want to get it done while I am still working and so that it is maintenance free. I am tired of painting. At least if I get an estimate I will know if it is financially do-able or not. I think it should be...it's such a tiny house... 

I'm also going to get a quote on blacktopping my parking spot. Right now it is gravel and every Winter when my brother plows he pushes gravel all over creation and into the rose beds. I am grateful for that he plows but I am very very tired of raking gravel off the lawn and picking it out of the flower beds. From what I can see in the on-line estimates it should be do-able.  

If I could get those things done this summer it would be such a pick me up!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

this is what I was up to this weekend!

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/514385-retreat.html

Just catching up with all of you- more later.


----------



## hercsmama

Were did my Spring go?
Had rowdy weather last night,and this morning it is almost freezing, winds are kicking butt at about 30-40, and it's just ugly!
Supposed to be nasty most of the week:sob:. I'm not amused.
On the plus side, my dd back in San Antonio, called and said they are already pushing the 100 degree mark, and the humidity is around 85%, so I guess I'd rather be here. So tired of sweating my life away all year. I like cold, wasn't sure I would, but I do.
Miss Ezmeralda,aka, Pez, is doing well. I am having abit of trouble getting her bowels right. I'm only feeding her every 5-6 hours now, and she is taking 6 ounces. Everyone says that's right, but she still has the squirts a bit....
added yogurt to her bottle as well....I don't know. She's active, and vocal, so I'm just not going to worry about it, too much anyway.
I'm going to tuck in this week, and see if I can't finish up spinning that yak fiber I have. It's a lot, a total of 3 pounds from two different animals. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it quite yet..Off to throw a log on the fire, take care all!


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama can you find someone with a dairy goat and buy some milk for Ezmerelda? That would be better than any milk replacer I should think. When I had a dairy goat I had wildlife rehabbers that would want it for fawns they had to care for. Just a thought.

Kasota that is just rotten you had to cancel you vacation time. I hope you will be able to reschedule it soon. You NEED that time.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I'm going to have yellow coneflowers, larkspur and beautiful sunflowers in my garden this year thanks to MDKatie!! Woot!


----------



## Kasota

I want to know when Spring will GET here! LOL! All day crazy strong winds and it can't make up it's mind if it should rain or sleet. At least the winds help to dry things out. 

The blacktop company is coming out next week to give me an estimate on that parking pad. I sooo hope it is do-able! I am hopeful. 

My washer and drier pooped out on me. They are old and I suppose they don't owe me anything but they will have to be replaced. Mom said she will pop for them. A couple years ago I wanted a new set but my sister didn't have any at all...so I spent my washer/drier money on her instead. It's coming back to bless me now. I must be getting old. I'm really excited about a brand new washer/drier set. LOL! 

Last fall I hauled in some dirt to raise up the level a bit in a low spot in the back corner of my yard that is always standing water in the spring. I have been anxiously watching the snow melt to see if there is improvement and there IS! Woot! I can tell that it's soggy - but there is no standing water. Kewl beans!  

I keep hauling in a little more dirt each summer and filling in low spots and it's making a huge difference. 

Mom is tired today - but she's not had an episode in a couple days!! Wooot!!! Thank you all again for your kind thoughts and words and for all of your prayers. She said, "You tell the fiber group I love them all and their prayers are such a blessing to me!"


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, so glad Momma is feeling a bit better lately.:kiss:

Yes, I'm up. A certain spoiled rotten little child was having a fit and wanted to come inside, so she is in, and in her inside crate. Brat.
To be honest, it's about 34 outside, and the wind is still howling at about 30 or so. She came in, had a bottle, as she was due at midnight, and is now napping quietly by the woodstove.
Naturally her dogs weren't going to let her come in without them, so they are also napping by the stove, and I'm up. What is wrong with this picture?:hammer:

I really need to stop being such a sucker.:facepalm:


----------



## Marchwind

Spend this time spinning or knitting.

Kasota I remember getting a new set of washer and dryer before I moved. It was very exciting. I got a frontload washer and I didn't know but all front load washer and dryer sets can be stacked. Win win all around. Mom glad you mom is feeling better.


----------



## MDKatie

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I'm going to have yellow coneflowers, larkspur and beautiful sunflowers in my garden this year thanks to MDKatie!! Woot!


:happy2: Funniest thing, I glanced at the side of the refrigerator yesterday and saw your address label I'd stuck on there...for "safe keeping". When I tried to find it last week I looked all over for it and had no clue what I'd done with it! :facepalm:


----------



## Woodpecker

It's gone down to 47 today and rain is in the forecast. I had to cover the goosenecks I got from MDKatie. This weather just gets stranger and stranger.

Mom is having surgery June 12 to correct her spinal stenosis. She will be staying overnight in the big hospital a half hour away. I also have my PET scan in June and need to make sure I can be there for mom.

Glad mom is doing better Kas!


----------



## Kasota

WP - prayers continue for you and your mom! 

Debi, that is too funny about the little princess wanting to come IN! LOL! I used to have a miniature donkey who regularly wanted in. He was a tiny mini jack that was silvery in color...and in the morning when I did chores I would let him follow me and the dogs around as we tended to everyone. After the chores were done it was time to go in and have breakfast and the dogs often got a treat then. Rufus decided since he was part of the "chore team" that he, too, should come in. He would follow the dogs right up the steps and come into the kitchen and help himself to a muffin from the basket on the kitchen table. He would only take one. He would eat his muffin, sniff around the kitchen and then I would put him back outside. He loved blueberry muffins the best.  

Marchie, I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets excited about new appliances! 

MDKatie - I didn't know there were yellow coneflowers! 

My nephew and his wife had a little boy yesterday! Whoooo hooooo! He is so proud he is just bustin' buttons all over the place! I can't wait to hold him!!  Being a great auntie is just the best. Especially as they grow! You can buy toys that make lots of noise and get the kid all wired by playing with things their parents usually don't let them mess with and then you can send them home. Does that make me bad? :icecream: I was once told, "You're the only grown up who lets us paint with mashed potatoes."


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

For this reason I can't wait to be an aunt. 

So, it turns out that museum I'm making the costumes for is going to make a documentary about me sewing the costumes... :run:


----------



## hercsmama

:clap: Oh my word Kelsey! How exciting!!:bouncy:

Kas , she is just so rotten. She has figured out I'm the milk wagon, and is not approving of me slowing her feedings down to every 6 hours. So she figures if she can keep me in constant sight, I might be convinced to give out a bit more frequently.
Dh is wanting a pair of mini donks, he can talk to them, seriously, he can bray just like one, and they actually answer him back! Too funny.
Always said he was a bit of a Jack- you know what! LOL!!!:nana:


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Debi, that is hilarious! I always thought that my donkeys sounded remarkably like a car being compacted. The funniest part is watching them work up to a serious bray...they start huffing and puffing and inflating their bodies ...and then finally they'll extend their neck and open their mouth sooooo wide and let it all rip! Scared the liver out of me the first time I heard it. I thought he was being murdered. ROFL! 

I only ever had two goats. They were bottle baby Saanens I bought from a dairy and oh my they knew for sure I was mom. They would follow me everywhere. It was funny to hide behind a corner of the barn and peek around the corner...watching for them to come to the realization that mom was not in sight. What a ruckus they would make! Who knew such tiny bodies could be so loud!!! 

Svenska, that is just awesome about the documentary!! Whoooo hoooooo!!! You should tell the museum people to go vote for you!


----------



## Marchwind

Great news SvenskaFlicka!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I feel your pain, Woodpecker and Kasota - will springtime ever come?!?!?! We jokingly are referring to the current weather conditions as "Second Winter". 

Today is gray and gloomy and windy with raindrops and snowflakes now and then.  Still, we have frozen lakes all around - though some of the smaller lakes are beginning to experience "ice out". :nanner: :bouncy: :clap:

AND I heard my first loon yesterday!!!! No peepers yet, no grouse drumming, but warmer temps are just around the corner! ***** willows are blooming in the wetlands. 

In my knitting basket, I am knitting another pair of "Waterfall" socks since I found the pattern easy to memorize. I am using a springtime blue colorway reminiscent of shimmering lake waters. 

And I am spinning the Border Leicester/Romney roving back from the mill - it is delightful to spin. 

There is half-done shawl in another knitting basket and so many plans for so many other projects. Never enough time!!!!

I always enjoy catching up with all of you and your families and fibery pursuits. Congrats to Kelsey on the documentary! How exciting is that?!?!?!

Things are about to get really really busy around here -once the weather cooperates, we have so many springtime chores to take care of! :shocked: 

Then there are graduations and celebrations and fiber festivals and fiber classes and more doctor's appointments. 

Along those lines, I have decided to do my own "study" and I have been following a gluten-free diet for the last three weeks with great success. Now, whether it is the lack of gluten or the fact that I am no longer eating any and everything like a human garbage disposal, I am experiencing wonderful results! No more bloating and discomfort, no more "sour stomach", or gastric reflux. 
It is almost like a miracle. 

I am fortunate to have so many friends that are walking this walk with me - both friends with celiac disease and others with digestive issues, ulcers, etc. We all "understand" each other and appreciate and respect each others dietary concerns and restrictions. It makes it far easier to stick to it, when your friends are doing the same thing.

I hope everyone has a wonderful day - despite the gloom!


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm so glad it's working, WIHH!!

Kas, congrats on your new great nephew! My aunt and my husband's aunt spoil our kids and are their favorite babysitters. I'm sure you and he will get into all sorts of fun.

Kelsey, we all knew you were superstar material. Congrats!

I worked overnight the last two days, but now I'm off for the rest of the week (thank goodness!!). I hate when I get suckered into a work schedule that doesn't allow me to sleep at night. I slept yesterday from 5 in the afternoon to just before 10 (when I had to go to work), then got home at just before 5 am. My sleep cycle gets so screwy when I have to do that! Now, to repair the damage done to my half spring cleaned house from the last two days. We're going to a music festival in Pittsburg, KS in honor of my late cousin this weekend, so I've got to get this stuff done.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

so glad your new diet is working for you WIHH!! Yippee!! I'm also anxiously waiting your report on your classes with JazzTurtle ... she's a real hoot! I don't know her IRL, but met her on another forum about 7-8 years ago when she was just looking into spinning. She's has grown so much in the fiber field!! 


Kelsey, how so very exciting!!! Where one door closes (contest) another opens! I bet Philip is real proud also!! Loved that new diz he carved from bone. What a pair you two are!!

Cold & wet around here also. Just waiting for the first warm day after this ... the morels will be popping!! My garden is already producing an abundance of asparagus. YUM!!


----------



## Woodpecker

It's cold and pouring here today. I'm not sure what happened to my asparagus. Maybe it was too cold this winter as I don't see it coming up. Everything else is doing well though. I started embroidering again.


----------



## MDKatie

What a day!! One of my goat kids climbed into the hay feeder and got her leg stuck, and broke it. Came home to find her stuck in there, so off to the vet we went. She has a fracture at the growth plate in her knee/stifle. He splinted it, and thinks in 2 weeks it should be good. Hopefully it heals well! Thing is, a lady in NY state has spoken for her, and is mailing me a deposit (should have it tomorrow). Tomorrow I have to call to break the news to her. She *should* heal just fine, but I'm worried this lady won't want her anymore. :awh: 

Woodpecker, I think it's still early for asparagus. Ours has just barely starting coming up, and we're warmer than you are up there. Hopefully it just needs more time!


----------



## Kasota

MDKatie, that is just so sad! Poor little one! It's amazing the things critters can get into. ((((hugs))))


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I'm reallysurprised with how early my asparagus is
No one else in the area (including my closest neighbor) has asparagus coming up yet. I tried someone's advice & burned off the ferns (instead of cutting & composting) a few weeks ago. Maybe the burning off warmed up the soil _ just_ enough ???? Don't know, but I'll be doing it again next year!


----------



## Woodpecker

Prayers for you Katie.

Thanks for all the asparagus advice. I had given up on it and ordered more from Amazon. I pray my old ones come back as they hopefully will be 3 this year. I can't wait to taste it.

It's raining so much and so hard here that mom"s basement has a coating of water in some of it. Mom and I finished cleaning it up just now. Hopefully both my barrels will fill. They are under the gutter on my chicken coop so I don't get that much water usually. It's still too cold here to plant the seeds Kas generously gave me. Hurry up spring!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Still too wet & cold here for planting also.

Katie, hope your goatie heals well. Poor dear.

Ever lose a DPN only to find it tucked up in your hair? I did that ... again. Think by now it would be the first place I look.


----------



## Taylor R.

Cyndi, I had gotten some fiber out last night, draped it around my neck and went to grab my wheel. Then I spent 1/2 hour searching for the fiber that was still around my neck. My husband figured out what I was looking for about 20 minutes in and didn't even say anything :flame:


----------



## hercsmama

I've been known to go to town with needles in my hair! LOL!!
Quite a fashion statement.:facepalm:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Marchwind said:


> The new FAC is up. Please post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...r-arts/514694-fac-may-2014-a.html#post7065920


marchie!!


----------



## Marchwind

What? Did I do something wrong


----------



## lexierowsell

Lol you posted the announcement for FAC May on the FAC May thread, hahaha


----------



## Marchwind

Arrrrggggg! Thank you, I swear I posted it in the April FAC


----------



## Marchwind

Wait a minute! This is the April FAC, I didn't do it wrong :ashamed:


----------

